# Liverpool Watering Holes



## rothesian

thought I might just list a few favourites before they all disappear - most probably gone already
Aigberth Arms obviously, Crocodile (Who was the barmaid in the mid sixties who ready looked after Blue Flue middy's when they were poorly? I remember in 64 being somewhat under the weather from the night before and being given a glass of Ferny Branko (Spelling?) but not to smell it - did the trick for about 3 hours then relapsed again), The Flying Angel (3/6d for 3 course lunch 3d extra for a cup of tea), 41 club upper parliament street (run by Hughie Fish), Blue Angel (some great music), 7 Steps at Toxteth (run by Angela and Mum, who made sure you got back to your ship safely with wallet intact)
any more?


----------



## Hague

Well Alistair,
And all those years ago on the 'Maron' I thought of you as a tee totaller!


----------



## makko

Slaughter House and Baltic Fleet. Atlantic Tower Hotel (always wanted to steal a table!). Grapes etc around Central Station. The Swan. HMS Eaglet (Princes Half Tide Dock). Philarmonic (Architectural Tour - especially the "Urinals"!).

We Eng Cadets got banned from Rockfords (Hatton Garden) Where we would have a monthly feast! River Cruises on the Royal Iris!!! Then the police asking where we were going (Some members of this close knit fraternity walking half naked, some in ASDA shopping trolleys, down the street from the tunnel bus at 0300) "To Iliad House!" - "Oh! You're F***** Eng Cadets - Get along now!!
I still bear the scars!!!

Regards,

Dave


----------



## rothesian

Hague said:


> Well Alistair,
> And all those years ago on the 'Maron' I thought of you as a tee totaller!


regrettably not in those days - I thought I was enjoying myself - great memories though


----------



## GALTRA

Still have Liverpool "Wine Lodge" nightmares, morning after St. Patricks day '64, going down into the hold to dodge and feel sorry for myself to be handed a cup of coffee by a kind B&I docker of Irish extraction. I could feel it going down, hitting the fetid Aussie wine churning around and coming straight back up at full pressure to hit the bulkhead and change its colour to bright purple, and me a pale grey, dt days !!!!


----------



## rothesian

makko said:


> Slaughter House and Baltic Fleet. Atlantic Tower Hotel (always wanted to steal a table!). Grapes etc around Central Station. The Swan. HMS Eaglet (Princes Half Tide Dock). Philarmonic (Architectural Tour - especially the "Urinals"!).
> 
> We Eng Cadets got banned from Rockfords (Hatton Garden) Where we would have a monthly feast! River Cruises on the Royal Iris!!! Then the police asking where we were going (Some members of this close knit fraternity walking half naked, some in ASDA shopping trolleys, down the street from the tunnel bus at 0300) "To Iliad House!" - "Oh! You're F***** Eng Cadets - Get along now!!
> I still bear the scars!!!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Dave


The Slaughter House in the 60's was sawdust on the floor and No women allowed - opposite was the Corn Exchange popular with Moss Hutchison's at lunch time


----------



## kottemann

The Baltic Fleet is still open dont think its been done up since the sixties.


----------



## Gerry Whitehead

It was the 43 Club ( 43 Catherine Street) Run by Hugh & Billy (f) Fish. Great M.N. Watering Hole. LOts of good times in there before sailing.Was Peggy Carol the bar maid in the Crocodile as all the Harrison Pursers used to drink in the Croc at Lunchtime in the 60's


----------



## rothesian

Gerry Whitehead said:


> It was the 43 Club ( 43 Catherine Street) Run by Hugh & Billy (f) Fish. Great M.N. Watering Hole. LOts of good times in there before sailing.Was Peggy Carol the bar maid in the Crocodile as all the Harrison Pursers used to drink in the Croc at Lunchtime in the 60's


after all these years calling it the 41 club - you're right - and Peggy was the barmaid's name , a real dear


----------



## Hague

The 'Pig & Whistle' and 'Ma Boyles' (when it was in it's original form)


----------



## Peter (Pat) Baker

Gerry,
we all remeber Peggy Carol in the Crocodile, and all the other places.
The Pig and Whistle, the Bodega, Corn Market etc.
What happy days.
Pat Baker.


----------



## Hague

Tom Hall's ( Mann Island)


----------



## Ventry

'Seven Steps' down the southend of the docks.There was also a good one along by Millers Bridge called 'The A1 at Lloyds'


----------



## BlythSpirit

What was the name of the tank landing craft that was disguised as a night club?


----------



## jhluxton

The LCT was the "Landfall". 

She was acquired by Historic Warships at Birkenhead around 2000 - some preliminary hull work was done on the slipway at Cammell Laird just before the company crashed over the Costa Classica fiasco.

She was moved to East Float near the former Warships berth where she still resides unrestored. 

John


----------



## sparkie2182

*liverpools oldest pub..............?*

my old radio superintendant, when i was with cunardbrock as an r/o,always maintained the slaughterhouse was liverpools oldest pub?

can anyone confirm or dispute?


----------



## rothesian

understand Slaughter House and Pig & Whistle were both in existence in 1880 or before


----------



## Hague

I believe the oldest pub in Liverpool is ' The Hole in the Wall' . Tucked away behind 'Rigby's' Dale Street.


----------



## trotterdotpom

sparkie2182 said:


> my old radio superintendant, when i was with cunardbrock as an r/o,always maintained the slaughterhouse was liverpools oldest pub?
> 
> can anyone confirm or dispute?


I seem to recall that the Slaughterhouse was used as a slave market, I Googled the place but couldn't confirm it. Mostly, all you get is stuff about Comedy Nights - not the same thing really!

According to posts on "yoliverpool.com" it iis on the site of an old slaughterhouse and has been there since 1723. Not a bad innings.

John T.


----------



## Hague

I don't think the '*Poste House*' is anywhere near as old as 'Slaughterhouse ' or 'Hole in the Wall' but it was located ***berland Street between Dale Street and Victoria Street ( Byrom Street end). As such, was handy for the Poly and a favourite of those up for Master's (too quiet for 2nd Mates & Mates).
Occasioned by Gordon Salisbury, Graham Colclough, Terry Beggs & Percy Owen.


----------



## eldersuk

Also allegedly occasioned by the Nathaniel Hawthorne when American consul in Liverpool and also by Hitler, who must have been doing a spot of reconnaisance for the blitz.
Now frequented quarterly by the Elder Dempster ex Pursers Circle which is a much more fearsome group than Hitler ever had.

Derek


----------



## makko

I'd forgotten the "Seven Steps".


----------



## trotterdotpom

eldersuk said:


> Also allegedly occasioned by the Nathaniel Hawthorne when American consul in Liverpool and also by Hitler, who must have been doing a spot of reconnaisance for the blitz.
> Now frequented quarterly by the Elder Dempster ex Pursers Circle which is a much more fearsome group than Hitler ever had.
> 
> Derek


Don't laugh. Hitler is supposed to have visited his half-brother Alois, who married and Irish girl and lived in Liverpool at Upper Stanhope Street, Toxteth. How do I know this? It all came out while I was on study leave at Riversdale in the '70s. A few of us used to drive past the rebuilt remains of Upper Stanhope Steet each morning and stick our arms out - respect!

A lot of folk don't realise that "Heil Hitler" is just a corruption of "Hey dair La".

John T.


----------



## Ventry

John T,

Best post all week!


----------



## norman.r

The Bulls Head behind the Cornmarket,a favourite Elder Dempster hideaway,known as the Bulls Tit.Never found out why.
The Hole in The Wall,men only in those days.
The Seven Steps,handy for the dock gates.
Norman.


----------



## eldersuk

*Seven Steps*

Seven Steps today as a design studio. Formerly managed by Mrs Gavin and daughter Angela


----------



## eldersuk

*Pig & Whistle*

Pig & Whistle as it was before someone came along a couple of years ago and "modernised" it. Sacrilege!!


----------



## eldersuk

The Cornmarket which has been knocked through and now includes the Bull's Tit

The Slaughter House which has taken on Irish nationality over the last few years.


----------



## Hague

Eldersuk,
Quite agree about the Pig & Whistle it is nothing short of a sacrilege.
Recall going in there quite a bit in the early 60s and there was a sort of routine going on where one day you would find the office workers from around the vicinity standing at the bar drinking and the dockers would be sitting down and another day vice versa. Can't say it was some tacit agreement but just an observation of some 40/45 years ago. U'stand the present owner is a 'scouse ' property developer. Hmmmm!!!


----------



## purserjuk

I remember the Bull's Head well! Beloved of Elder Dempster's Pursers Staff. The telephone number was even taped to the 'phone on Mary McGarry's desk in the Pursers Dept, India Buildings, in case the Superintendent wanted someone whilst we drinking our lunch.


----------



## trotterdotpom

How about the American Bar opposite Lime Street Station. I came out of the station one day and there were mobs of people behind a cordoned off area. Someone had parked a flash Mercedes right outside the pub - a no parking area and, as anyone who knows the area will verify, an insane place to park a car. 

At the time (late '70s), it was even more insane to park a car with Irish number plates there! The army bomb disposal team were there and this Michael York lookalike officer marched up to the car and smashed a rear window with his swagger stick - he was posing a bit but who wouldn't have? He then chucked a detonator onto the back seat, led a pair of leads back to their truck and blew the crap out of the car and the owner's No Claims Bonus.

Fortunately, there was no bomb in the vehicle and the clientele of the American Bar returned to their pints.

Can I claim one of those Murky Navy badges for being present at this incident?

John T.


----------



## Hague

The 'Flat Iron' in Toxteth. Don't know it real name but obviously got its name from its location on a 'V' junction. A real 'deck crowd' pub with 'frisco rig' (YOYO gear) being taken apart methodically over 'Brown overs'.


----------



## kottemann

Hi Trotterpotdom 

The American is still there good place for a pint on a sunday night as everywhere else slams its doors shut at 10 on a sunday night. As for the slaughterhouse being an Irish boozer I think every pub in Liverpool is if LFC are at home the weekend. A taxi driver wearing an Everton shirt once said to me "if it wasnt for you Paddy's Anfield and the city centre would be empty every saturday. When I travel to England to watch Leeds I stay in Liverpool because its a better night out the only pub I drink in with a nautical theme is the White Star on Mathew St.


----------



## Hague

GALTRA said:


> Still have Liverpool "Wine Lodge" nightmares, morning after St. Patricks day '64, going down into the hold to dodge and feel sorry for myself to be handed a cup of coffee by a kind B&I docker of Irish extraction. I could feel it going down, hitting the fetid Aussie wine churning around and coming straight back up at full pressure to hit the bulkhead and change its colour to bright purple, and me a pale grey, dt days !!!!


Charley,
There is an old 'China boat' yarn about the 'Yates's Wine Lodge in Moorfields'
'The 'crowd' were sitting around one evening discussing ' how far north could one expect to see Dolphins'. Various people had claimed to see them off Lands Ends and as expected the Welsh members claimed they were sighted off Bardsey etc,etc. One 'old timer' Aussie Burke (at 84, the oldest seagoing AB in 'the China' in the early/mid 60s) after much reflection claimed to seen Dolphins outside 'the Wine Lodge on Moorfields'


----------



## price

I can remember some popular Liverpool pubs from the 1950s,not mentioned so far. 'The Temple Bar' in Dale St.. 'The Spanish Winehouse' in Whitechapel??. 'Dolly's' and 'The Duckhouse' 'The Garrick'. 'Oily Joes' in Oil St. I am sure that some of these were not their real names.
Cheers. Bruce.


----------



## Hague

There was a pub behind 'Rigby's close to the 'Hole in the Wall' known as 'Walters'. Closest pub in Liverpool in the early 60s to what is commonly found in 'the square mile' in London. Famous for its warm Roast Beef sandwiches.


----------



## rothesian

Not a pub but there should be a few who remember Stan Wa(l)ters outside Odyssey Works - Mug of tea and two rounds of toast


----------



## metallicgreen

*Oily Joe's*

Was called this as it was at the bottom of Oil Street. When us Custom's lads drank there in the mid 70's, the landlady was called Nell. She commanded respect but was a good laugh with everyone. There was never any trouble in there as she could nip it in the bud with a withering look. Nell's partner was a bloke called Mike who used to be a Mate off the Irish boats. The Guinness served there was the finest around as Mike had it brought over from Dublin on the B&I ferries Munster and Leinster that berthed at Trafalgar Dock just over the road. You could gain access at odd times of the day by tapping on the side door with your ring finger. Even the local bobbies used that trick. Oh happy days with lager at 25p a pint.


----------



## raybnz

A pub I remember visiting was opposite the rail station and if my memory is correct you had to navigate down a few stairs to get to the bar. It was also close to the Post Office.

Although I spent a lot of time around Liverpool I cant remember many of the pubs. Perhaps it was the state I was in at the end of the night. But I must have been sober at sometime.

Can anyone remember falling asleep on the bus back to the docks.


----------



## noel grayson

rothesian said:


> thought I might just list a few favourites before they all disappear - most probably gone already
> Aigberth Arms obviously, Crocodile (Who was the barmaid in the mid sixties who ready looked after Blue Flue middy's when they were poorly? I remember in 64 being somewhat under the weather from the night before and being given a glass of Ferny Branko (Spelling?) but not to smell it - did the trick for about 3 hours then relapsed again), The Flying Angel (3/6d for 3 course lunch 3d extra for a cup of tea), 41 club upper parliament street (run by Hughie Fish), Blue Angel (some great music), 7 Steps at Toxteth (run by Angela and Mum, who made sure you got back to your ship safely with wallet intact)
> any more?


How about " the Crooked Billet " in Hackins Hey?


----------



## eldersuk

Raybnz's pub sounds like the 'New Court'

Derek


----------



## Hague

There used to be a pub situated almost opposite the Shipping Federation on Mann Island. Situated in a small run of building just after the Flying Angel. Can anyone remember it's name.


----------



## jaigee

Don't forget the Globe and the Carnarvon Castle in the city centre. Together with the then numerous Wine Lodges, they were always part of the "Lamport" crawl in the late fifties/early sixties. I was in both of them yesterday on one of my frequent Liverpool "pilgrimages", still very much as they were, although I've read that the Carnarvon is having it's tiled frontage replaced by sliding/folding doors to create an outside area for smoking.


----------



## rothesian

Hague said:


> There used to be a pub situated almost opposite the Shipping Federation on Mann Island. Situated in a small run of building just after the Flying Angel. Can anyone remember it's name.


Custom House, canning place??


----------



## Hague

rothesian said:


> Custom House, canning place??


Thanks Alistair!


----------



## Hague

I need help on this one. There was a pub along by the 'Seven Steps' known as the 'The Devils'. Frequented by the HMs local 'rummage crew' in addition to the usual Moss Hutchinson etc, etc. What was its real name?. May have been some religious connotation as there was the 'Bishops' nearby. As I'm writing it could have been 'The Angel'. Not sure.


----------



## eldersuk

"The Devils" was the Coburg Hotel opposite Coburg Dock - no idea why it was so called.

Derek


----------



## Lookout

I remember two Liverpool pubs with particular nostalgia. The Langton Castle on the corner of Regent Road and Nelson Street is closed but still standing. I seem to recall that it was near Gladstone Dock, but that could be my memory playing tricks. It was a handsome building in its heyday.









The other pub was the Bootle Arms. It was still there in 1964, but I can't find a trace of its existence on t'web. I'm amazed that nobody has mentioned it; am I the only member who's old enough to remember it? Perhaps I was so pissed that I just imagined it!


----------



## Hague

Murda,
The 'Langton Castle' was indeed a handsome pub with a 'bronze shade' of exterior tiling. The 'pint' was nothing special. The 'Bootle Arms' is remembered but not for any real significance other than that it 'sailing day'.


----------



## Dick S

All

Right, who remembers the SHE club, No 42, Captains Cabin and was it the Pen and Wig Just down the Road. Along the Docks my favoorite was the A1 at Lloyds, before it was redesigned. And to all those who did their Masters and Mates etc at Byron Street Poly the Bar there and the struggle to get back for PM lectures. There were 2 barmaids and if I remember rightly a guy taking mates, called John Parrish,I think, brought 1 of them a Jack Russel puppy for her Birthday! Oh follies of youth how I enjoyed 'em!


Dick


----------



## metallicgreen

How about 'The Boathouse' opposite N1 Husky and Tom Hall's Tavern at the PierHead opposite Cunard Buildings (Custom House). There was also a pub where you went downstairs to, with a ticker-tape machine at the entrance....think it was The Oriel if my rusty brain cell is right.


----------



## eldersuk

Anyone remember the Gaslight Club in ***berland Street opposite the Poste House? Bert Whalley was mine host and there was probably as much business done in there as in the shipping offices.

Derek


----------



## metallicgreen

Hague, Eldersuk is correct. It was The Coburg and a pub we did frequent sometimes. There was also another which was one street further back that had very odd closing times so we would go there if the Coburg closed on time !!!


----------



## Larry Dev

Rothesian.
The pub opposite the shipping Federation was" The Red Lion", next one along towards Canning Place was "The Trawler Inn". In Canning Place was "The Flying Dutchman", "The Ymuiden"," The Custom House", two clubs in Canning Place, "City Members Club" and "The Neptune". Just off Canning Place in Sth Castle St was "The Belvidere" reputed to have the best draught Guiness in Liverpool also "The Dukes Crown" around the corner from Canning Place towards the Sth docks. In "The Dukes Crown" the Guiness tokens given to the Guiness employees on the Guiness boats for their free Guiness was accepted. Fervent draught Guiness drinkers travelled long distances to drink in the above two pubs.
Larry


----------



## rothesian

thanks Larry
some photos of S Dock pubs on http://images.google.com/imgres?img...22&start=20&gbv=2&ndsp=20&svnum=10&hl=en&sa=N


----------



## Ventry

Used to enjoy a drink in the 'The Roscoe Arms' located at the top of Renshaw Street. There was one on the Dock Road just before Millers Bridge and on the corner of Blackstone Street. I think it was the Foresters Arms but then, that may have been the barmaid. Forty odd years ago.


----------



## Derek Roger

rothesian said:


> The Slaughter House in the 60's was sawdust on the floor and No women allowed - opposite was the Corn Exchange popular with Moss Hutchison's at lunch time


The slaughter house was I recollect a popular meeting place for Brocklebank lads on leave ?
Derek


----------



## Chouan

The Slaughter House used to have ledgers under a glass case featuring slave records. I doubt if they had auctions of actual slaves there, as slavery was in Britain itself was very rare.
We had a stupendous night out there in about '78? from Riversdale, featuring a PSNC Cadet who played the bagpipes superbly. The landlord turned off the jukebox and used us as house entertainment. I'll remember the lad's name in a moment, bear with me .....


----------



## Larry Dev

Has anyone mentioned The A1 at LLoyds, Mabels, The Sandhills, The Dominion and The Bootle arms. I cant recall the proper name for Mabels, or many other pubs in the Nth dock Rd perhaps a memory jolt would help me.


----------



## eldersuk

OK all you Liverpool experts. If you start at the pierhead and walk north up the dock road, what is the first pub you come to on the left hand side?

Derek


----------



## jaigee

eldersuk said:


> OK all you Liverpool experts. If you start at the pierhead and walk north up the dock road, what is the first pub you come to on the left hand side?
> 
> Derek


'The Seaforth Castle' on Seaforth Road?


----------



## tell

was it the old fort


----------



## tell

er sorry the old fort was on the right hand side, the dock wall was on the left


----------



## tell

some more that come to mind; the Langton Castle;the Atlantic;Broken nosed Jacks(boathouse);the Bramley Moore;The Sandon Lion(mabels)hows that to go on with?


----------



## tell

not forgetting The Caradoc at Gladston


----------



## eldersuk

All the ones mentioned are on the RIGHT hand side of the road. 
Keep on walking.

Derek


----------



## tell

surely it must be past the Gladstone dock towards Waterloo ?


----------



## tell

not the Winifred ?


----------



## jaigee

eldersuk said:


> All the ones mentioned are on the RIGHT hand side of the road.
> Keep on walking.
> 
> Derek


The Seaforth Castle isn't?


----------



## eldersuk

The weekend's coming up and it's time to give in. 
The first pub on your left is the LIVER INN, Crosby!

No prizes for anyone.

Derek


----------



## Bill Davies

eldersuk said:


> The weekend's coming up and it's time to give in.
> The first pub on your left is the LIVER INN, Crosby!
> 
> No prizes for anyone.
> 
> Derek


A pub I've passed hundreds of times but never been in. Not exactly Liverpool but close enough . The Bee and The Stump on the Wallasey side of the Dock Road. Many a man on standby ended up in these pubs due to their close proximity to the locks. And the Dolphin (Cathcart Street). Almost fifty years since I have been in above.


----------



## Bill Davies

Seem to remember a pub called Tom Halls on Mann Island. It was on a central reservation more or less beneath the overhead railway. Dark green ceraminic tiles on the outside. Supposedly the best pint of Guinness in Liverpool. This maybe because it was within stones throw of where the 'Lady Gwendolyn' discharged


----------



## Peter (Pat) Baker

Bill Davies mentioned the Stump in Wallasey, this was actually the Blazing Stump ( a nickname) the actual name was something more prosaic like the Queens Arms or some such name.
After I left the sea I had a pub, the Lord Exmouth, in Birkenhead.
At this time the landlord of the Blazing Stump was an ex Chief Steward (Stan something) and I used to relieve him when he went on holiday.
It was a great pub, always busy what with dockers, merchant seamen and locals because of the betting shop close by.
Had some great times there, especially after hours in the afternoons.
Peter (Pat) Baker.


----------



## zealandic

Larry Dev said:


> Has anyone mentioned The A1 at LLoyds, Mabels, The Sandhills, The Dominion and The Bootle arms. I cant recall the proper name for Mabels, or many other pubs in the Nth dock Rd perhaps a memory jolt would help me.


i remember the dominion..and sandhills ..what about the "norseman" a seedy club in between those 2 as i recall z


----------



## metallicgreen

How about the Clubship Landfall ? It was inside the dock estate northbound after Stanley Dock roadbridge.


----------



## jaigee

metallicgreen said:


> How about the Clubship Landfall ? It was inside the dock estate northbound after Stanley Dock roadbridge.


I always remember her moored at Canning Dock, adjacent to the dock road.

Thre is an interesting article on her here: http://evans-experientialism.freewebspace.com/landfalldays.htm


----------



## Bill Davies

The Elm House and the Winifried along by Gladstone.


----------



## MICHAEL LEWIS WILLIAMS

Apparently,there's a pub in Birkenhead affectionately know as the "Adolf"'cos the picture is of John Masefield(Poet Laureate)who looks just like Adolf Hitler.


----------



## R831814

Perhaps this will jog a few memories. (==D) 
http://www.merseypub.com/guide/pu0.htm


----------



## Ray Mac

Feel hungover already(A) with all them nice memories(Thumb)


----------



## bisonphil

What about The Eagle in Paradise Street.On 2nd cooks course at Nautical Catering College,went there most lunch times for 4 or 5 pints of lager!

Happy Days


----------



## Derek Roger

Checked the threads Didn't see the " Pen and Wig " or Casey's Fish Bar 
( freehouse one could get a good pint of McEwans Export )


----------



## Tai Pan

Ocean Club


----------



## salvina

Paid off and signed straight back on the Salvina in Liverpool. Saturday all the Shelties were in the Dominion and Peter Sinclair the 2nd mate was plotting a course to Houston on one of the lounge tables which were formica topped with a map of the world using two *** packets as a slide rule. One of the Irish boats crowd were also in and when we went up on Sunday for a livener there was no Double Diamond or Scotch left! Happy days. (Pint) (Thumb)


----------



## sailingday

that is going back a long time, lovely place, but it was burnt down wasn't it around 1952/53


----------



## shoequeen13

Dick S said:


> All
> 
> Right, who remembers the SHE club, No 42, Captains Cabin and was it the Pen and Wig Just down the Road. Along the Docks my favoorite was the A1 at Lloyds, before it was redesigned. And to all those who did their Masters and Mates etc at Byron Street Poly the Bar there and the struggle to get back for PM lectures. There were 2 barmaids and if I remember rightly a guy taking mates, called John Parrish,I think, brought 1 of them a Jack Russel puppy for her Birthday! Oh follies of youth how I enjoyed 'em!
> 
> 
> Dick


my nan & grandad ran the A1 in the 60's & 70's edie and victor windsor. i was only little but remember the pub full of dockers. i loved being behind the bar with the barmaids - very glam with their beehives!


----------



## westkings

*`The Devils `*

Saw the old post re the Devils aka The Coburg .The former name for the Coburg was `The Devils away with the Exciseman `hence the shortened version,from the Robert Burns poem.I frequented this pub whilst on Mobile Rummage at Coburg .We had to climb over the wire fence to get to it or walk the long way round . We all drank `Brown Mixed `on Rummage then ,does anyone ever drink that now? It hasn`t changed much inside from the early 80`s.


----------



## jaigee

westkings said:


> Saw the old post re the Devils aka The Coburg .The former name for the Coburg was `The Devils away with the Exciseman `hence the shortened version,from the Robert Burns poem.I frequented this pub whilst on Mobile Rummage at Coburg .We had to climb over the wire fence to get to it or walk the long way round . We all drank `Brown Mixed `on Rummage then ,does anyone ever drink that now? It hasn`t changed much inside from the early 80`s.


Walked up to it yesterday with the intention of going in, but noticed that there were no real ale, so continued on up to the Cain's Tap.


----------



## westkings

It never did have real ale but we always got a `staybehind `


----------



## sailingday

Pay an occasional trip down memory lane in Liverpool, try to cram as many in as possible restricting myself to a 1/2 pint usually wind up back at the Crown in Lime st,bit dissapointing, no Cunard yanks there now


----------



## John Glover

*MV Kypros & MV Assiout*

I remember the Seven steps from the good days. Late sixties early seventies.
Handy for the Moss Hutchinson lads being close to the Brunswick Dock.
I was in the Kypros and Assiout then.
I remember also a good proportion of our cargo being sold by the dockers in there.
The building still stands with the steps but it's no longer a pub, now some sort of offices i think.
Regards to all
John Glover (Smoke) (Smoke) (Smoke) (Smoke)


----------



## eldersuk

Seven steps today. Proper name was the Brunswick Hotel.

Derek


----------



## sailingday

Paid another visit to the old watering holes a couple of weeks ago, more or less the same itinary, the carnavon castle doesn't seem to have changed in 55 years, very professionally run place, dissapointed with the Phil, seems to be living on past glories. Wonderful day out so many memories come flooding back


----------



## Cutsplice

Sailing Day, yes The Caernarvon Castle has not changed just the prices and staff, was in there last week. Some of the pubs around town that were favourite drinking places for seamen, The Bears Paw, The Temple, The American Bar, Ma Egertons, only one of them remaining now.
Some clubs that were popular The Somali Club, Nigerian National Social Club, The Gladray, and several others. Note... There was nothing social about The Nigerian Club, I was only in it on two accassions in the afternoon and all hell broke loose both times. The first time a couple of ladies ? were sitting down drinking, then a couple of young coloured males strode in, a very brief argument started, then the ladies were slapped around the face, chairs and ladies fell to the floor, I/We departed rather hastily.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Cutsplice said:


> Sailing Day, yes The Caernarvon Castle has not changed just the prices and staff, was in there last week. Some of the pubs around town that were favourite drinking places for seamen, The Bears Paw, The Temple, The American Bar, Ma Egertons, only one of them remaining now.
> Some clubs that were popular The Somali Club, Nigerian National Social Club, The Gladray, and several others. Note... There was nothing social about The Nigerian Club, I was only in it on two accassions in the afternoon and all hell broke loose both times. The first time a couple of ladies ? were sitting down drinking, then a couple of young coloured males strode in, a very brief argument started, then the ladies were slapped around the face, chairs and ladies fell to the floor, I/We departed rather hastily.


Cutsplice, 
There was also Dutch Eddie's in that neck of the woods.
Terry Kami who I was with in the Ivernia, and who was coloured, took me in there a couple of times.I didnt feel welcome.
Pat


----------



## Bill Davies

Pat,
'Dutch Eddies'!!!! Ambrose would turn in his grave.

Brgds

Bill


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Bill Davies said:


> Pat,
> 'Dutch Eddies'!!!! Ambrose would turn in his grave.
> 
> Brgds
> 
> Bill


That would not upset me unduly Bill.
Pat


----------



## Cutsplice

Pat, I can imagine that you did not feel welcome in "Dutch Eddys" I made a single visit there and had the same experience. I used to frequent the "Starline Club" on the corner of Upper Warwick St and Windsor St also The Gauntlet Club in Sth Castle St found them both pretty good. Had great success in both of them, more a matter of luck most times, but then I was young, handsome and tanned, why am I surprised lol.


----------



## jaigee

sailingday said:


> Paid another visit to the old watering holes a couple of weeks ago, more or less the same itinary, the carnavon castle doesn't seem to have changed in 55 years, very professionally run place, dissapointed with the Phil, seems to be living on past glories. Wonderful day out so many memories come flooding back


I regularly make trips back the 'pool and the pubs. The Carnarvon Castle has just had part of the front knocked out and sliding/folding doors fitted, but still thankfully retains it atmosphere.

My favourite is the Globe on Case's Street (opposite Central Station). Small, friendly and full of characters at any time of the day, plus a selection of Real Ales to boot!


----------



## jmcg

Pat

There was one place name that escapes my memory - perhaps you can recall. It was very close to Hamilton Square Station - opened at about 0500 hours for a superb breakfast. If you were "known" one could get a 'livener' or 'curer' following the night before. 

Seem to recall it was an Italian sounding name like.....ini . Much frequented by the China boys.

It was on the main road but then formed away around a side street.

BW

J.


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Another favourite pub with the shipping industry was Ma Boyles in Old Hall Street,Liverpool where you could get a pint of draught guiness and they made
the most delicious ham sandwiches with mustard.

Keith


----------



## Bill Davies

KEITH SEVILLE said:


> Another favourite pub with the shipping industry was Ma Boyles in Old Hall Street,Liverpool where you could get a pint of draught guiness and they made
> the most delicious ham sandwiches with mustard.
> 
> Keith


Keith,
I used to frequent Ma Boyles in the early 60s. I seem to remeber it occupied an old Methodist chapel on the corner of Old Hall Street.

Bill


----------



## Santos

jmcg said:


> Pat
> 
> There was one place name that escapes my memory - perhaps you can recall. It was very close to Hamilton Square Station - opened at about 0500 hours for a superb breakfast. If you were "known" one could get a 'livener' or 'curer' following the night before.
> 
> Seem to recall it was an Italian sounding name like.....ini . Much frequented by the China boys.
> 
> It was on the main road but then formed away around a side street.
> 
> BW
> 
> J.


JMCG

That was Oliveri's a great eating house, only closed a couple of years back.

Chris.


----------



## alasdair macdonald

I remember the"CARADOCK" "BOOTLE ARMS" THE NELSON


----------



## TonyAllen

No need to to say any more; you lot have seemed to have drunk in them all.My dad was born in Jamaica st me just off London rd, dad showed us all the pubs in town when my brothers and I were old enough to drink trouble is I cant remember all the names Tony Allen


----------



## Pat Kennedy

jmcg said:


> Pat
> 
> There was one place name that escapes my memory - perhaps you can recall. It was very close to Hamilton Square Station - opened at about 0500 hours for a superb breakfast. If you were "known" one could get a 'livener' or 'curer' following the night before.
> 
> Seem to recall it was an Italian sounding name like.....ini . Much frequented by the China boys.
> 
> It was on the main road but then formed away around a side street.
> 
> BW
> 
> J.


Well Santos got there before me, it was Olivieri's, and as you say was popular with Blue Funnel lads.you may be interested to know that the pub across the road from there, the Woodside Hotel, was on fire last week, and is now completely gutted. Another Birkenhead pub you may recall is the Stork in Price St, just around the corner from the shipping office where we all paid off. It is still open, and still has that famous "yard of ale".
Regards, 
Pat


----------



## sailingday

Forgotten one of the real gems, the spanish bar, it was a bit rough, but I'd love to go back, if only it were still standing.


----------



## Bill Davies

Well remembered for its Mince, Chips Peas following a lunchtime session.


----------



## Bill Davies

The Dolphin on the Dock Road (Cathcart Street). Does it still exist?


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Bill Davies said:


> The Dolphin on the Dock Road (Cathcart Street). Does it still exist?


The building is still there Bill, but it has been boarded up for many years.
There are no pubs on the Dock Rd still open, right from Bidston to the four bridges, except for the Dock Hotel at the town end of Corporation Rd.
On the Wallasey side, there was only ever the Stump, and thats been closed for years.
Pat


----------



## jmcg

Santos and Pat

Great stuff. Memory is now flushed. Great days. You could walk the streets with pride and security in those days. The only one likely to trouble you would be the bum who claimed that he was "hard up without a ship" and who was no more than a professional beggar.

Now- just remembered a number of these "bums" operated round the Pier Head Mann Island (for The Pool). The pub was colloqually known as "The Tappers Arms" Would that be The Mona? Can remember the pub for one very good reason - I always smacked my head going in because the roof ceiling was low and I was 6.5 or 6.6. Never seemed to bother me comiing out after a few Jamesons or Juras though.

Surprised (Oliverri's ) lasted that long. Yes I remember the Woodside and the Shipping Office - the two complimented each other!!

BW

J.


----------



## d.mccarthy

does no one remember the mona just of pier head, stright out of the pool a few beers then sign on, or the american bar just of lime street,or the viking night club on commercial road ,i left my heart in liverpool


----------



## bisonphil

Had many a session in the Mona,it was near enough opposite Kingston House in James Street,spent 3 months staying there while on 2nd cooks course at Nautical Catering College in 1974 so were regulars in the Mona for that time.
Is it still open?

Regards Phil


----------



## JohnBP

I agree with all U guys however if you were in the Port sunlight side the action in New Brighton side was "Fab" as they said then....

JohnBP


----------



## Bill Davies

Cannot follow the Port Sunlight/NewBrighton connection. The only clubs I can recall in New Brighton was 'The Kraal' and 'The Creep' both fairly respectable.


----------



## jmcg

Bill

Thats why we frequented them. 

Clearly women of character and substance- they could tell you to f...k off with great eloquence and in a beautiful accent.

Bw

J.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Bill Davies said:


> Cannot follow the Port Sunlight/NewBrighton connection. The only clubs I can recall in New Brighton was 'The Kraal' and 'The Creep' both fairly respectable.


Bill, 
There was also the Crackers Club in New Brighton, near the Tower grounds, and it was much more down market. I never went near it of course. 
Pat


----------



## Brian Locking

There was also one in New Brighton called the 'The Witches Cauldron' close by the Albion, Clarence and Hotel Vic. Some good bands like 'The Undertakers etc,etc

atb
Brian


----------



## jmcg

Pat

Can you recall the name of the pub/club downby the waterside in Bromborough. I recall a pub on the left before one could go no further (The Mersey)- but there was also a club down there.

On the one occasion I was in there (whilst standing by Bamenda Palm for voyage) the "joint" flooded from torrential rainfall. The place filled up to about 3 feet of muddy filth water in a matter of minutes - all coming from Bromborough.

We had to get out. I hoisted my new "lady" on my back (piggy back style)and gallantly set about rescuing her from the raging torrents of filth and slime. 

She had her hair done up like Dusty Springfield (Honeycombe I think she called it) and you can imagine me with this fine creature with her legs wrapped round my middle , one hand round my neck and the other hand holding her umberella to keep her hair dry.

It was a long haul up that hill/road with her on my back. Just like Commando training. My mind told me it will be all worth it - and so with lustful anticipation I soldiered on up that hill with her on my back. We finally got to her place where she bid me a fond thank you and good night.

Some you win - some you dont!

Now, what was the name of that place?

BW

J.


----------



## Brian Locking

The position or the pub?


----------



## Pat Kennedy

jmcg said:


> Pat
> 
> Can you recall the name of the pub/club downby the waterside in Bromborough. I recall a pub on the left before one could go no further (The Mersey)- but there was also a club down there.
> 
> On the one occasion I was in there (whilst standing by Bamenda Palm for voyage) the "joint" flooded from torrential rainfall. The place filled up to about 3 feet of muddy filth water in a matter of minutes - all coming from Bromborough.
> 
> We had to get out. I hoisted my new "lady" on my back (piggy back style)and gallantly set about rescuing her from the raging torrents of filth and slime.
> 
> She had her hair done up like Dusty Springfield (Honeycombe I think she called it) and you can imagine me with this fine creature with her legs wrapped round my middle , one hand round my neck and the other hand holding her umberella to keep her hair dry.
> 
> It was a long haul up that hill/road with her on my back. Just like Commando training. My mind told me it will be all worth it - and so with lustful anticipation I soldiered on up that hill with her on my back. We finally got to her place where she bid me a fond thank you and good night.
> 
> Some you win - some you dont!
> 
> Now, what was the name of that place?
> 
> BW
> 
> J.


Sorry John,
I cant recall it either, but you got a raw deal there.
Pat


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Brian Locking said:


> There was also one in New Brighton called the 'The Witches Cauldron' close by the Albion, Clarence and Hotel Vic. Some good bands like 'The Undertakers etc,etc
> 
> atb
> Brian


Yes Brian, I used to go there as well, one of mates at the time was in the "Undertakers", but sadly, his name has disappeared into the mist, Chris something or other.
Hotel Vic has gone,as you prabably know, but I was in the Clarence in April, and had a decent meal there.
Pat


----------



## trotterdotpom

JMCG, that would have been a "beehive" hair-do and a fireman's lift may have been more productive! Well, done for being a gentleman though.

John T


----------



## jmcg

Trotterdotpom

Oh yes -the beehive. She had a net over it too if I can recall - hence my mistake of calling it a Honeycombe

I can assure you "being a gentleman" was not the most important thing on my mind that night.

Must get back to work now. 

Great entertainment from this site.

BW

J.


----------



## Brian Locking

Pat Kennedy said:


> Yes Brian, I used to go there as well, one of mates at the time was in the "Undertakers", but sadly, his name has disappeared into the mist, Chris something or other.
> Hotel Vic has gone,as you prabably know, but I was in the Clarence in April, and had a decent meal there.
> Pat


Pat,
Chris Huston (Lead Guitar). The main man seemed to be the saxophonists (Brian Jones ) and he still plays the Wallasey circuit

ATB

Brian


----------



## Brian Locking

Off Dale street there used to be one known as 'Walters' next door to 'Ye Hole in the Wall'. Masters/Chengs and Management!

atb

Brian


----------



## Cutsplice

In respect to a disappointing finale to an expected night of passion, this one will take some beating. I was advised by a worldy wise mariner when I was about 18yr old, " forget about French Letters, buy these, they are tablets that disolve in the vagina, they block the s...m by forming a foam barrier, they are called Gynamin". One evening I visited a late opening chemist shop outside Lime St Stn, paid 3s 9d, I considered it a bargain as it contained 10 tablets. They were in a container similar to Alka Selzer and looked very similar.
I think it was the next night armed wit these Tablets I made an aquaintence with a young lady. At the nights end all was in order, got to her abode in a block of tennements off Scotland Rd, all was going to plan about 3.30am. The time was right to put these to use, inserted one and it would not disolve, so I removed it and rolled around my mouth a few times, then quickly re-inserted it. Immediate success followed with this starting to foam, I am in business I thought, then she complained that it was causing her to feel a burning sensation in her v....a, the whole operation was cancelled with her dashing to the bathroom. 
I decided to up anchor and go home, went into Scotland Rd in the rain, no taxi to be seen anywhere, started to walk towards town. Got soaked and with this prior diasppointment took out the container with the remaining tablets and flung them down the centre of the road. Never have I seen these tablets since or even heard of them either, it would be interesting if anyone has had a similar experience with them.
Having now told this factual account, I certainly cannot indentify myself other than by my alias here.


----------



## Brian Locking

Following above post #128 the thread is aptly named!


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Brian Locking said:


> Following above post #128 the thread is aptly named!


Indeed it is Brian, it made my eyes water just reading about it! I have heard of these foaming spermicides, and I definitely would not put one in my mouth.

ref Chris Huston of the Undertakers. You are absolutely right, that was him, a tall chap with very fair hair, lived off Poulton Rd. actually Chris was a very reserved and shy sort of bloke, not at all your usual rock musician.
Regards, 
Pat


----------



## Santos

Brian Locking said:


> Pat,
> Chris Huston (Lead Guitar). The main man seemed to be the saxophonists (Brian Jones ) and he still plays the Wallasey circuit
> 
> ATB
> 
> Brian


Is Bugs Pemberton the drummer still about, I knew him he went to the Wallasey Technical School or what is now Mosslands School.

Chris.


----------



## jmcg

Cutsplice

The "use by date and time" might have expired. 0330 hours was a bit late. Dr. Ross had a better version.

BW

J.


----------



## Cutsplice

Pat, I would not put one in my mouth now , but you have to admit I did know where it had been. I do have a chuckle now and again about it, can,t believe that I did it, but youth and daring were on my side then.
J, I never knew about buy and use before dates then, I am much wiser now but sadly much older also.
I remain as Cutsplice.


----------



## Ron Hamilton

*Watering Holes !*

 I thought the topic was pubs ! Strange how the foc's'le conversation always reverts to normal (H) LOL .Ron


----------



## degsy

Hague said:


> There used to be a pub situated almost opposite the Shipping Federation on Mann Island. Situated in a small run of building just after the Flying Angel. Can anyone remember it's name.


I think it was called The Red Lion. I used to go in there with a mate of mine when we where going to the Cavern. Jump off the Number 1 bus at Mann Island a bevy in the Red Lion then a walk up to Matthew Street. I was just going on 16 at the time . It was usually a friday night, the weekly treat as we got paid thursday. Happy days one night a week I was a Lords Bastard. Ten **** in me pocket, couple a pints of bitter under me belt, hoping to God that if I bagged off with some young lady she came from the South end. Good alehouse, never asked how old we where.(Jester)


----------



## rstimaru

The grapes down Mathew st alos the dolphin I can never remember the pub in Canning place near the old mission Bob


----------



## sailingday

great thread,all wonderful pubs, remember the spanish bar now that was rough, Johnnie Kings opposite Lime Street station, seemed very modern but was one of the first to go


----------



## timeout

"The Baltic Fleet is still open dont think its been done up since the sixties".

Drove past it today, seems to be undergoing massive refurbishment both inside and out--wether or not it remains a pub is another matter.

Timeout


----------



## bryanm

What about the Triton in Paradise street, now long gone


----------



## jaigee

timeout said:


> "The Baltic Fleet is still open dont think its been done up since the sixties".
> 
> Drove past it today, seems to be undergoing massive refurbishment both inside and out--wether or not it remains a pub is another matter.
> 
> Timeout


Still a pub, often call in when I'm in Liverpool. Great beer! (Thumb) 

http://www.wappingbeers.co.uk/page12.html


----------



## Pat Hughes

In the 1970s they use to serve sausage sandwiches (sausage in a small baguette) called 'Sausage Nudger'


----------



## Fieldsy

A few have mentioned the Dominion. Being by Canada Dock, it was the local for Harrison Line personnel working-by on ships. The next pub up, past the Norseman, was the Griffin.

If any juniors staying on board turned-to in the morning with a black eye, we always knew they'd found their way into the Norseman!

When overseas, if there were any bars within walking distance of the ship, the first one was always referred to as the Dominion, and the second one the Griffin.


----------



## Alan Malpas

East Sandon Dock - Palm Line pubs on the dock road,
Boathouse,Atlantic Hotel,and Bramley Moor.
Would occasionally venture into town if sober enough.


----------



## Captain America

Ahh, sawdust floors,Slaughter House, The Swan, Ye Olde Crack. Quality pubs all. Then there was the Cross Keys, Corn Exchange, The Vines for a more up market night out. The Roscoe (Head) for the strippers on a Friday afternoon (and a lock in, trouble was they wouldn't let you out until they re-opened at 5) always a much better show than the Hofbrauhaus and the girls were much nicer. Then there was the Lisbon, but we won't go there. (==D)


----------



## i.cossey

*the hole in the wall*

I didn't make many trips to the 'Pool but when I did I frequented the hole in the wall, as I remember it had a market licence open all day but shut early. Men only , the only female was the barmaid, a Dusty Sringfield look a like who as I remember played for the same team as Dusty. Can anybody remember a theatre resturant in town I recall going there but not where or its name.


----------



## Cutsplice

Yes I remember a theatre restaurant in Liverpool, for the life of me right now I can,t remember which. Must have been The Playhouse in Williamson Sq, I am sure it must have been that one. Spanish House, Roebuck, Magic Clock and The Stork Hotel would have been in close proximity.


----------



## Cutsplice

The blonde barmaid in the Hole in the Wall that was referred to, was that in the early to mid sixties, if so I knew her reasonably well.


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Back in the seventies I used to drink in Berni Inns (Basement), Exchange Street East in Sefton House. the steak bar ran from the right hand side as you walked in.
There was a blonde barmaid in there called Pat,from Claughton,Birkenhead,she was a smasher, wished I'd got her phone number!!

Regards
Keith


----------



## sandystrone

In the 60's at Riversdale, used to frequent the Aigburth Arms.
When I had the cash , mixed with the Palm Line boys in the "LEGS OF MAN" just around from Lime St Station, or the AMERICAN bAr, and when I was short of cash it would be Atlantic House .
Happy days


----------



## Derek Roger

The Aiggie was well known to Riversdale lads as was Atlanic House ( during the week ) if we had cash for the bus fare .

On Friday nights after we picked up our pay at the Liver Buildings we would go Casey"s Fish Bar ( Free house that sold Mc Ewans draught ) Have one pint then up Hardman Street and stop off at the Yates Wine lodge for a 1/2 pint of terrible wine for 6 pence then to the White House which was on the corner of Hardman and Leece Street ( where Atlantic House was situated )

The The White House ( or was it the Round house ? ) had a really good group playing ( Mostly Beatles ) and a good night coud be had for the price of a couple of pints .

Money depleted we often walked back to Aigburth through Sefton Park ( not the safest place to be at night ; but we didn't know any better )

The night out including a pack of cigs and sometimes a chinese meal was around 10 shillings .


Oh Happy Days Derek


----------



## Macphail

Nineteensixtys..

The Carradock at Gladstone was very good for a pint of Brown Mix and a meat pie with HP sauce. Dutch Eddys up town, mobile dandruff.

All the best,

John


----------



## Cutsplice

Hellfire John, Dutch Eddies now that was really scraping the bottom of the barrel. I wonder if the next port of call was to see a certain Dr who had a base in Cleveland Sq not far from The Sailors Home in Canning Place.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Cutsplice said:


> Hellfire John, Dutch Eddies now that was really scraping the bottom of the barrel. I wonder if the next port of call was to see a certain Dr who had a base in Cleveland Sq not far from The Sailors Home in Canning Place.


That Wouldnt be Dr Ross would it?
And all the girls who worked in the bag factory acroos the road yelling sarcastic comments at the poor unfortunates slinking in to see the good doctor. 
Pat


----------



## Bill Davies

Pat,

An 'Our Father' and two 'Hail Mary's ' for you.


Brgds

Bill


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Bill Davies said:


> Pat,
> 
> An 'Our Father' and two 'Hail Mary's ' for you.
> 
> 
> Brgds
> 
> Bill


Bill, 
I was lucky I guess. I never had occasion to visit Doctor Ross, but did accompany one or two shipmates for treatment, and experienced first hand the caustic remarks of those harpies in the 'Baggie'.
Pat


----------



## Cutsplice

Thats what you are telling us Pat, just in case to be on the safe side of things, I will add a decade of the rosary to your penance. Better be safe than sorry.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Cutsplice said:


> Thats what you are telling us Pat, just in case to be on the safe side of things, I will add a decade of the rosary to your penance. Better be safe than sorry.


It was definitely due to good luck rather than good judgement, but I managed to keep a clean sheet while all around me were suc***bing to various STDs' One poor chap on the Anchises had FOUR different types of std at the same time. When we paid off in Liverpool, he couldnt go home to his wife in North Wales until the clinic gave him the all clear, so he sent her a telegram saying he had to go round the land in the ship.
I often wonder how he eventually fared when he did arrive home. I think more than a few Hail Mary's would be required to wipe his slate clean.
Pat


----------



## John.H.Clark

this is a brilliant tread only spoilt by the fact I can't remember any pub names when I spent weeks in the city 1959-61, was I so drunk I did not care? What was the pub near the tunnel which stayed open an extra half hour because it had food, sandwiches. always girls on the game who would chat us up but finding that we were poor deck cadets would simply take all our **** and leave us be. best music was in coffee bars, such as Jakeranda.


----------



## Bill Davies

I recall a pub on the central reservation on Mann Island called Tom Halls. The exterior was green tiled. It was almost under the overhead railway. The Guinness was probably the best in the city.
Two more just came to mind on the Wallasey side and a favourite of the China men was the Five Bars and the PA alongside both close to Seacombe Ferry.
Never saw the attraction in the Five Bars as it was a Bents house.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Both of those pubs are still there Bill. The Five Bars Rest as it is properly named has always been the kind of pub you have to guard your pint with both arms against scavengers.
The PA is pretty much the same. 
Neither pub is recommended for a pleasant night out.
Pat


----------



## Cutsplice

John H,
You have me beaten here with the pub near the tunnel open half an hour later than others. I remember many pubs selling sanwiches and pigs trotters also.
Are we speaking of a pub nr to the Dock Rd Tunnel Entrance, or the main entrance by the Old Haymarket. I am all awash here, help!

PS. Just noted the response from Pat, I think I was on the other side of the Mersey.


----------



## Bill Davies

Thanks for that Pat. The Five Bars Rest was the pub of choice for your friend Jack Cleary. Danny Proctor (Alec - Traders shipmate) used to used the Ferry.
Paddy used to drink in the Sandridge/Magazines. I was thinking of Joe Kavanagh when I mentioned Tom Halls.
Another good pint was in the Nelson, Grove Road. Davenports if I remember.


----------



## Cutsplice

Talking about pubs, I noted the Eagle that was behind The Sailors Home in Paradise St, is no longer a pub. Spotted it last Saturday from a little distance appears to be a retail outlet of some sort.


----------



## makko

Pat Kennedy said:


> Both of those pubs are still there Bill. The Five Bars Rest as it is properly named has always been the kind of pub you have to guard your pint with both arms against scavengers.
> The PA is pretty much the same.
> Neither pub is recommended for a pleasant night out.
> Pat


Quaintly put, Pat! The 5BR is definitely off my "night out" list, forever!
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## Bill Davies

I do not recall the Five Bars being dodgy except for their Bitter. Stillfor me its 48/50 years ago and things do change.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Bill Davies said:


> Thanks for that Pat. The Five Bars Rest was the pub of choice for your friend Jack Cleary. Danny Proctor (Alec - Traders shipmate) used to used the Ferry.
> Paddy used to drink in the Sandridge/Magazines. I was thinking of Joe Kavanagh when I mentioned Tom Halls.
> Another good pint was in the Nelson, Grove Road. Davenports if I remember.


The Nelson is my local Bill, and it is a good pint, although often infested with car salesmen and the like. I now tend to the Farmer's Arms.
Pat


----------



## Macphail

How about Kingston House, fun and the dance, then a nice meal in the Ocean in Church Street


----------



## Bill Davies

Is the Pen & Wig still going. I think it was in Harrington Street not too far from the Cavern.


----------



## Derek Roger

Macphail said:


> How about Kingston House, fun and the dance, then a nice meal in the Ocean in Church Street


Kingston House was a great place for us young lads . I was there the day Kennedy was killed ; a very somber moment .

Very well run place and a good dance with the local girls . Derek


----------



## Derek Roger

Tubberduff said:


> Is the Pen & Wig still going. I think it was in Harrington Street not too far from the Cavern.


Pen and Wig was also a favorite with the crew from Riversdale Tech . and the Alfie Holt mob too .

Derek


----------



## Bill Davies

Derek Roger said:


> Pen and Wig was also a favorite with the crew from Riversdale Tech . and the Alfie Holt mob too .
> 
> Derek


Yes, I seem to remember a 'rough element' on occasions.(Jester) (Jester) (Jester)


----------



## Cutsplice

Not sure about the Pen and Wig now, something tells me it was turned into a lap dancing venue a few yrs ago. I could be wrong have not beeen in it for about 20 yrs, it was more or less opposite The Why Not Bar, the Norwegian Pool was close by.


----------



## Sailagain

Anyone out there remembering "The Norsman Club" and "The Sportsman" in Liverpool ? Lots of fun and more, never left sober.


----------



## Fieldsy

Sailagain said:


> Anyone out there remembering "The Norsman Club" and "The Sportsman" in Liverpool ? Lots of fun and more, never left sober.


The Norseman that was just behind the Dominion?


----------



## deckboypeggy

Hi,to you all, the memoirs of all the pubs most seamen used, what a education we all had and did not realize it at the time.i came from a villagethe midlands to liverpool in the early 1960s.and matured from a 16 yearold to a adult in months going around the pubs [age no prob]birkenhead side.


----------



## jaigee

I still visit the remaining ones, and I'm still learning and maturing. (Jester) 

Incidentally, I'm also from the Midlands, and will be making a regular pilgrimage tomorrow. (Thumb)


----------



## sidsal

You youngsters will not remember the Merseyside premier spot - New Brighton dance hall, now demolished, where, after several pints and rum chasers, all the women became ravishingly beautiful. The band was known as the "smelly crutch " band.
During a six week dockers strike we became regulars. One night six of us had a meal late on in some cafe and on leaving we noticed one chap was bent forward. Turned out he had brought out the chair from the restaurant. Whilst waiting at a crossroads for a taxi at well past midnight a couple of constables came along and we promptly all sat down on a bench with the chap with the chair at the end. He was higher up than the rest of us. We all sat, arms folded and silent in this deserted spot as the Bobbies walked slowly past. Not a word spoken. I think we left the chair there.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Would that be the Tower Ballroom in New Brighton?
I went there regularly in my youth, a great place to tap off. sadly, it burned down like many New Brighton nitespots.
Pat


----------



## jmcg

Seem to recall a joint down by the Pier Head that was known as "The Tappers Arms". It was usually frequented by those who had VNCs and DTR in their Dischrage Books. I understand that they would "tap" you up for a loan -hence the name Tappers Arms.

Can you confirn Pat?

BW

J


----------



## Pat Kennedy

jmcg said:


> Seem to recall a joint down by the Pier Head that was known as "The Tappers Arms". It was usually frequented by those who had VNCs and DTR in their Dischrage Books. I understand that they would "tap" you up for a loan -hence the name Tappers Arms.
> 
> Can you confirn Pat?
> 
> BW
> 
> J


John
No, I dont recall that pub, although there were plenty of down and outs across the road from the pool in the Kingston House cafe, and more over the water in Oliveiris cafe by Woodside.
Regards, 
Pat


----------



## Cutsplice

There were a few pubs nicknamed the Tappers Arms, where the down at the heel guys used to hang out. There were some regular bums about some had been dislodged from the Pool but they still pretended that they were about to ship out in a couple of days, so just help me out.
One guy was known as Solo Sorensen, Solo because he only ever done a trip one way and for all sorts of reasons he got himself paid off and sent home. He was of Swedish origin (I think) had many children whether he was the father I cant say. He had been thrown off the Pool for years and most did not know that, he was a professional bum.
One day I met him and he put the tap on me, I said p**s off Solo I have just given 49 point MacDonald half a sheet. Solo immediately replied 49 point is not a bum he is only a bums labourer, I had to laugh so for that I gave him half a crown, it was woth it.
I must say 49 point was not a bum really, just a silly fool, when he had money he bought every bum around all the drink they could handle. Then he would be skint until he shipped out as soon as he could.

Then there was the Untouchables who only done run jobs and round the land trips, some of them were a bit shady in regards to drinking beer that others bought them, they did not appear to have any scruples in that direction.

Where are they all now, most if not all have crossed the bar.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Ref The Untouchables.
There were a gang of holdsmen on the Birkenhead docks called the Untouchables. Eight big brawny guys, never worked the welt, always put in a full day's work and as a consequence always got the cream of the jobs earning high rates of tonnage. I used to love getting them at my hatch when I was driving the cranes, Non-stop work but a fat paypacket.
They all drank in a pub on the Wallasey side of the docks called Blowers, real name I think is the Eagle, in Limekiln Lane. Bill Davies will no doubt know of it.
Regards, 
Pat


----------



## John Callon

Coming from Liverpool myself I find this posting one of the best I have ever read. Reading about all these great pubs brings everything flooding back, and the mention of Doctor Ross whome I had the pleasure of meeting on one occasion, well what can one say. In the 60's Liverpool was the place to be. Remember seeing Jerry Lee Lewis on the Tower Ballroom New Brighton, supported by Billy J.Kramer and the Dakotas, Gerry and the P.Makers, The Big Three and countless more acts. For me one of the best pubs was the Bramley Moor situated outside the dock of that name. Sunday night was live Country and Western Music ( thats what they called it then). Another great pub was the Long Lobby outside the Huskisson - spent many a lunchtime there whilst working by one of the Cunarders. Does anyone remember Joan Witherspoon who used to run the Cornmarket. She used to be a Stewardess in Bibbys.
John.


----------



## makko

Pat Kennedy said:


> Ref The Untouchables.
> There were a gang of holdsmen on the Birkenhead docks called the Untouchables. Eight big brawny guys, never worked the welt, always put in a full day's work and as a consequence always got the cream of the jobs earning high rates of tonnage. I used to love getting them at my hatch when I was driving the cranes, Non-stop work but a fat paypacket.
> They all drank in a pub on the Wallasey side of the docks called Blowers, real name I think is the Eagle, in Limekiln Lane. Bill Davies will no doubt know of it.
> Regards,
> Pat


Grey memory cells failing now, Pat. Yes, the Eagle and Limekiln lane. It closed a long time ago? Maybe an excuse for a good mooch!
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## sidsal

Pat - Yes - it was the Tower Ballroom. Great place.
Can't remember the pub with the "smelly crutch" band - cello, violin and piano.
When standing by a Brocklebank ship in the Pool there was a 3rd engineer from Birkenhead and he used to favour going over the water to go pubbing.
One such night we got a few beers down and he started to bemoan his problems with his fiance who had given him the heave-ho. He blamed her parents who , he said, had poisoned her against him. He said he would show me where she lived with her parents so ridiculously we hoofed it for miles into a suburban estate. We stood outside this house which was in darkness and he got really agitated and in the end, picked up a stone and hurled it at the lounge window. The shattering of glass sent us running off like school kids.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

sidsal said:


> Pat - Yes - it was the Tower Ballroom. Great place.
> Can't remember the pub with the "smelly crutch" band - cello, violin and piano.
> When standing by a Brocklebank ship in the Pool there was a 3rd engineer from Birkenhead and he used to favour going over the water to go pubbing.
> One such night we got a few beers down and he started to bemoan his problems with his fiance who had given him the heave-ho. He blamed her parents who , he said, had poisoned her against him. He said he would show me where she lived with her parents so ridiculously we hoofed it for miles into a suburban estate. We stood outside this house which was in darkness and he got really agitated and in the end, picked up a stone and hurled it at the lounge window. The shattering of glass sent us running off like school kids.


.

Sidsal, 
I think the pub with the cello, violin, piano trio may have been the Hotel Victoria, a very large establishment across the way from New Brighton railway station. It has recently been demolished.
Unfortunately the bricking of windows is still a common form of retribution in Birkenhead.
Pat


----------



## makko

Pat,
As in the oft heard phrase,"I know where you live!". Translated into spanish and used here in Mexico brings many a bemused look! BTW was the Eagle the Spreadeagle? I just can't get the brain into gear on this one. It was close to Hector Prector, the scrappy......many a tale to tell there!
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## jmcg

#181

Who/what was 49 point Mc Donald? 

What was his claim to notoriety?

BW

J


----------



## neville

*neville roberts*

what about the CRown hotel , yates wine lodge, the yankee bar and the big house on the corner , across form the Adelphi. on lime street . the Crown used too be our jumping off place , massie was the lounge barmaid wife of the game chick who was a character . and went too sea with us(Cloud)


----------



## Jim Brady

The Big House was the Vines,if you remember there were big paintings 0n
the walls of steam locomotives. One day a guy came in and recognised one
of these paintings as a masterpiece and it was sold for a lot of money.
Alan Rudkin was the manager there at one time.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

makko said:


> Pat,
> As in the oft heard phrase,"I know where you live!". Translated into spanish and used here in Mexico brings many a bemused look! BTW was the Eagle the Spreadeagle? I just can't get the brain into gear on this one. It was close to Hector Prector, the scrappy......many a tale to tell there!
> Rgds.
> Dave


.

Dave, 
I drove past the pub in question tonight on my way home from work. It is the Eagle Arms and it was closed, but looked to be still in business, if you know what I mean.
I think the scrapyard you are referring to was Hector Jackson's in Wheatland Lane near the 4 bridges. Latterly, (for at least twenty years) run by Hector's daughter, a strict lady, and an honest dealer in scrap metal, she ran the cleanest and neatest scrapyard I have ever seen. Many a load of copper and brass I have weighed in with her over the years. That scrapyard faces the notorious Catons, a pub mentioned earlier in this thread.
While we are on the subject of Mexican Spanish, I heard a phrase, 'pinche migra' on a TV show, and cant find a translation, Can you help?

Regards, 
Pat


----------



## Santos

Pat Kennedy said:


> .
> 
> Sidsal,
> I think the pub with the cello, violin, piano trio may have been the Hotel Victoria, a very large establishment across the way from New Brighton railway station. It has recently been demolished.
> Unfortunately the bricking of windows is still a common form of retribution in Birkenhead.
> Pat


Pat,

I am almost sure it was the Grand Hotel on the promenade -( now since demolished after a fire, what a surprise but it is New Brighton we are talking about ) it had a lounge that you went downstairs to and they had a trio like that mentioned at weekends and a pianist most evenings. It had some fancy name like the Continental Lounge or some other exotic name. Prices were twice what it was in the other bars.

Chris.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Santos said:


> Pat,
> 
> I am almost sure it was the Grand Hotel on the promenade -( now since demolished after a fire, what a surprise but it is New Brighton we are talking about ) it had a lounge that you went downstairs to and they had a trio like that mentioned at weekends and a pianist most evenings. It had some fancy name like the Continental Lounge or some other exotic name. Prices were twice what it was in the other bars.
> 
> Chris.


Chris, You are very probably correct, the Grand Hotel was one I never entered
having heard in my youth about the exorbitant prices. Wasnt there a Berni Inn next door?
Pat


----------



## Santos

Yes Pat - that was the Queens. Been done up recently but never appears very busy.

Chris


----------



## Fieldsy

Santos said:


> Yes Pat - that was the Queens. Been done up recently but never appears very busy.
> 
> Chris


Chris,
Is there nowhere you don't show up?

The Continental Louge may have been expensive, but I've just been stung in a hotel bar for a few beers and a burger - £46.00.
Kevin


----------



## Welsh Dragon

Met the Wife in a Liverpool watering hole (Bit more up to date) The She Club. We were on a regular run from S America to UK and used to Target the She Club as it always had lots of Nurses and Office Girls. My own fault i Know.
Next thing i Know i'm Married and no more She club (Frogger)


----------



## sidsal

Great to hear your pinpointing the "smelly crutch" band in New Brighton.
Someone mentioned the Adlephi in Liverpoool - very posh in my day - ww2 and the years after. In 1952 I left the sea and got a job a in Meyers timber yard in Widnes. Now Harold Wilson was "economic adviser" to Meyers having been in Oxford with John Meyer. He had resigned as Pres of the Board of Trade but was still MP for Huyton. He was the first MP to spout about business men having cars on the firm and brought in taxation on benefits in kind.
As with all politicians it was a case of "do as I say, not do as I do". He would ring Meyer's office in Manchester and tell them he was coming to his constituency for the weekend and would require a car. The Liverpool rep would be told to leave his car at Lime Street station on Friday evening and Wilson would collect it, use it all weekend and leave it in the Adlephi underground carpark with an empty tank and he didn't even pay the parking fee which was an exhorbitant 2/6p in those days.
MPs were greedy sods even then !


----------



## jmcg

Wasn't there a "posh" one called the Hookey Wollow. Some broad suggested I meet her there one evening (morning). She was supposedly posh as she told me it was "on the way to Crosby". Seemed more like Bootle to me then. Neveretheless I ventured onwards and inwards. 

Now that was an experience. We frolicked and skipped like adolescents, full of energy until the wee hours. 

Great days.

BW

J.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

jmcg said:


> Wasn't there a "posh" one called the Hookey Wollow. Some broad suggested I meet her there one evening (morning). She was supposedly posh as she told me it was "on the way to Crosby". Seemed more like Bootle to me then. Neveretheless I ventured onwards and inwards.
> 
> Now that was an experience. We frolicked and skipped like adolescents, full of energy until the wee hours.
> 
> Great days.
> 
> BW
> 
> J.


John, 
I had completely forgotten the Wookey Hollow in Belmont Rd, a great place, good acts, and 'chicken in a basket'
Pat


----------



## Cutsplice

Pat, I thought you might have been more happier with a 'chicken in the bed' rather than a 'chicken in the basket'.
How come McDonald was known as 49 point ? . I never knew why he was known as that, at the time I was in my youth and never really enquired how he got that nickname, oh the carefree days of youth, I have over the years since, thought about it and regretted never enquiring why he was so called.


----------



## jmcg

Cutsplice

Thank you for your comment on 49 point Mc Donald. I'm sure some S/N member can help us out here.

Pat

Wookey Hollow. Or Hookey Wollow? Never mind the title. Remember the "craick".

Standing by Scholar awaiting sailing another one took me to the Coconut Grove. Just blew me away!

BW

J


----------



## Pat Kennedy

I remember the Cocoanut Grove well, on a corner of West Derby Rd in Tuebrook, quite a classy place and just round the corner from my wife's parents, so we had handy babysitters while we had a night out there.
There was another club called Allisons? I think it was in Litherland, and then there was the Latin Quarter and the Cabin Club.
Over in New Brighton there is a well known club in Magazine Lane, The Tavern, known to all the local girls as 'the sausage factory' I wonder why?
Pat


----------



## jmcg

On my reflection and your assertions it seems that I frequented some "posh" places in my day. 

Yes the girls were classy! Slightly more expensive to entertain too. Just a little more "quantitave easing" required.

BW

J


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Quantative Easing John. According to the financial experts, this means, 'print more money'.
Is this the secret of your success? Did you own a Letraset kit?
Pat


----------



## jmcg

No! Just some £20 notes from a footballer's printing press in Wrexham.

BW

J


----------



## Cutsplice

The Wookey Hollow, this was owned by Terry Phillips and his brother Tony, Terry was a bodybuilder and won the Mr Universe title couple of times plus other titles. The Wookey had some good acts at various times Lulu, Clodagh Rogers, Dave Allen etc. It closed because the so called up and coming artists wanted too much money and could not fill the place, Can anyone remember the coloured american guy who was there for ages, very popular, married a local girl, his name is on the tip of my tongue but cant recall his name.
I think the Coconut Grove is about to be demolished, has been closed for years, prior to it being the Coconut it was a cinema called the Carlton.
Allisons used to be the venue for Tom O' Connor every Sunday afternoon before he hit the big time.


----------



## TonyAllen

his name was lovelace watkins and all the girls thought he was the bees knees and more ?????. my wife and I worked with him at the casino club in Leigh A very nice fellow,I heard a rumour he passed away a few years back. We worked Allinsons quite a few times with Guy mitchell and kenny ball to name drop,We worked most of the clubs in Liverpool but sadly they have passed into history now.I could tell some tales about the club life in the 60s and 70s but some are still alive so I will keep stum, Tony Allen


----------



## makko

Pat Kennedy said:


> .
> While we are on the subject of Mexican Spanish, I heard a phrase, 'pinche migra' on a TV show, and cant find a translation, Can you help?
> Regards,
> Pat


Thanks Pat. I have to call the Old Fella this W/E - see what he remembers about Catons!

MIgra = US Immigration and Naturalization Service. They used to man the airport checkpoints. Nowadays it is Homeland Security.

Pinche = F*cking

There you have it! Probably an Illegal alien who had been caught and was to be returned "With Prejudice"! (You don't want one of those in your passport!

Mexico spanish draws heavily on Nahuatl, one of the original languages. Similar to pinche, which is of mainland Spain origin, is one of the most flexible words in any language - Chingar, literally "to f*ck" with the original sense of "forced or raped". Depending on the intonation and use as verb, adjective, noun etc. can be literally used for anything! i.e. "Chingar a su madre!", "Este tipo es un chingon!" or, the very offensive, hijo de la chingada. This last one dates from the times of the Spanish Conquest. It suggested that a person's mother had collaborated with the Spaniards, especially in bed!

Regards, and a good weekend!
Dave


----------



## Cutsplice

Thanks for that Tony, as usual the name returned to me about 1 hr after logging off. Yes I think he has passed away I remember an article on the local TV evening news about Lovelace and it was I think an article about his death and his following he had here in Liverpool.
You are correct he was idolised by many girls, I always thought he was going to hit the bigtime, but it never really happened for him.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Makko, 
Thanks for the translation. Pinche... a useful word to know.
Pat


----------



## Fieldsy

Pat Kennedy said:


> Makko,
> Thanks for the translation. Pinche... a useful word to know.
> Pat


Capullos is another - if I've spelt itcorrectly


----------



## Ian

*Scouse Pub*

I was on a small coastal tanker that once loaded palm oil out a Blue Funnel boat. We took it all the way to Port Sunlight. There was a nice pub outside the dock gate. Anyone know what it could have been called? (Come to think of, it may not have been a Blue Funnel boat and the oil could have been hair oil; it was so long ago)


----------



## trotterdotpom

Could have been Elder Dempsters, Arthur, think they probably did a nice line in palm oil from the West Coast and they became Blue Flue's poor cousin in Ocean Fleets.

Sorry, no idea about the pub at Port Sunlight.

John T.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Arthur, 
It could equally well have been a Blue Funnel boat. We used to load palm oil out in Malaya/Singapore/ Indonesia, and discharge it at Gladstone Dock.
Much of it went to Lever Bros plant at Port Sunlight where it is used in the making of soap and other products. (Some of us used it as sun tan oil)
As to the pub outside the dock gates, I was a bit mystified by this, someone else mentioned this pub early on in this thread and I couldnt place it. So, I drove over to Bromborough Dock this morning and had a bit of a mooch around. No pub in sight. There is the Village Hotel complex just up the road, but that was only built about ten years ago, in fact the closest pub to that dock is the Bromborough Cross about a mile away to the South West, and in the other direction, the Bridge Inn in Port Sunlight estate, about the same distance.
So, I must assume that there was a pub outside Bromborough Dock gates some years ago, but since demolished, I certainly never saw it.
Regards, 
Pat


----------



## trotterdotpom

Thanks Pat and well done for making the effort.

John T.


----------



## makko

Fieldsy said:


> Capullos is another - if I've spelt itcorrectly


Quite correct, Fieldsy. Mainly spaniard word.

Another one for you: Cabrón!

Dave


----------



## makko

A mate runs/ran the Judo club at the Village Complex. Wasn't there a bit of a fraud scandal regarding the hotel? I went up there a few years back with the Old Fella to do a grading. I'll never forget his line,"Come on, son. Let's go and see the Village People!". Another old mate who was an engineer with Harrisons had his daughter in the club too.
Dave


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Dave, 
Never heard any scandal about the place. I was only in there once at some corporate shindig, seems like a nice place.
Suddenly, I'm being inundated with Mexican stuff, my daughter gave me a CD with a Mexican group called MANO, some real good tracks on this. Lead singer called Fher Olvera, I believe he is big in Mexico?
Best Regards, 
Pat


----------



## trotterdotpom

makko said:


> Quite correct, Fieldsy. Mainly spaniard word.
> 
> Another one for you: Cabrón!
> 
> Dave


We have a client at work who comes from Valencia. He set his wife's lover on fire. I'm saving that one for when he really annoys me.

John T.


----------



## JoeQ

In Ellermans in the 70's we would often load in the Mersey, sometimes in Liverpool but more often in Birkenhead. I remember some lovely evening in The Duke, The Pacific then onto some dump in New Brighton called IIRC The Silver Sipper where you could have "dinner" this turned out to be a tin of mushroom soup and a slice of wonderloaf, delicious.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

JoeQ said:


> In Ellermans in the 70's we would often load in the Mersey, sometimes in Liverpool but more often in Birkenhead. I remember some lovely evening in The Duke, The Pacific then onto some dump in New Brighton called IIRC The Silver Sipper where you could have "dinner" this turned out to be a tin of mushroom soup and a slice of wonderloaf, delicious.



Joe, 
You couldnt have picked two worse pubs in the whole of Birkenhead.
An ex shipmate of mine had an interest in the Pacific, his mother was the landlady, and not even the offer of free ale could induce us to enter the place. Same with the Duke, a dump.
You should have stayed on the Wallasey side of the docks and walked up to the Pool Inn, much more salubrious.
Pat


----------



## makko

Pat Kennedy said:


> Dave,
> Never heard any scandal about the place. I was only in there once at some corporate shindig, seems like a nice place.
> Suddenly, I'm being inundated with Mexican stuff, my daughter gave me a CD with a Mexican group called MANO, some real good tracks on this. Lead singer called Fher Olvera, I believe he is big in Mexico?
> Best Regards,
> Pat


Pat,
The group is MANA - I saw them many years before they became famous in a bar in Satelite,playing live, around 93-94. I agree, a good band! Fher also speaks perfect english. My daughter has his autograph - She is in school with the daughter of their manager.
The Old Phoge says that Caton's (CAY - TUNS) was called so for the Proprietor. The real name was the King Edward. Also, do you remember the Maddens?
Regards,
Dave


----------



## makko

JoeQ said:


> I I remember some lovely evening in The Duke, The Pacific then onto................


The Pacific was a slice of history! Went in there, working by at Odyssey with a Welsh colleague....English was his second language and he had the certificate to prove it! I remember that he ordered a "Scotch and Peppermint"- The place went quiet. Once that i explained he was Welsh and BF, all was good again!!

Rgds.
Dave


----------



## Pat Kennedy

makko said:


> Pat,
> The group is MANA - I saw them many years before they became famous in a bar in Satelite,playing live, around 93-94. I agree, a good band! Fher also speaks perfect english. My daughter has his autograph - She is in school with the daughter of their manager.
> The Old Phoge says that Caton's (CAY - TUNS) was called so for the Proprietor. The real name was the King Edward. Also, do you remember the Maddens - Nobody dared cross them (Until I beat the cr*p out of one at a Judo competition!).
> Regards,
> Dave



Dave, 
If they are the same Maddens, Mick amd Frankie, I worked with both of them on the docks, never had any problems with either. Frankie lives across the road from the Cheshire Cheese and is a pillar of the community!
MANA, yes, I misspelled the name, but they are very good, I found a video on you tube of them with Santana, doing Corazon espinada, excellent.


----------



## Old Janner

Any body remeber Club 43 when Hughie Fish was steaming, would sing the "Woodpecker" song ?
I used to have a membership card for the 43, so it must have been posh.
Spence.


----------



## todd

Ref: WOOKEY HOLLOW

The `Wookey Hollow` started life as a `picture house` called the `Lido` and was then converted into a Club in the earlies 60`s still keeping the name `Lido` but adding `Theatre Club`. At Sunday lunch times they had audition-day and any future bookings would do `their thing` for free whilst hoping to get a paying gig as a result.A sort of opportunity knocking show ! ![=P] It was very popular with punters who wanted to carry on drinking after the local pubs had closed.(there was no shortage of them about at the time)
I worked there on my watch off the tugs (24on---24off) and remember Diana Dors appearing there after we had built a special `dressing room` soley for her use.There was a deal between Lido & a club in Seaforth/Litherland were the artistes would do `an hour here an hour there`,one that comes to mind was Lulu.
I think I have frequented most dock road pubs during my time on Alex tugs from the Caradoc (Bootle) to The 5 Steps (Dingle) but doubt if I would recognise any of them now...if they are still there ? 
Regards Jim.


----------



## Cutsplice

Jim, not too sure whether the Caradoc is still open was sometime ago, the only pub open in the south end is the Baltic Fleet. All others gone the Highland Home is/was a hotel of some sort. A couple of pubs in the nth end the Atlantic combined with what was the Boathouse still going, the Dominion still standing but empty, the Sandhills gone.


----------



## blurb10

the devil,s on the corner of dock road and stanhope st. still open today


----------



## bryanm

Remember going to the Wookey Hollow with my girl friend who has been my wife for 35 years. We were sat a table for four with another couple who were unknown to us, my girl friend had her leg wrapped around what she thought was my leg and only realised her mistake when I got up to go to the bar. Would loved to have known what the other chap thought about it.


----------



## todd

todd said:


> Ref: WOOKEY HOLLOW
> 
> The `Wookey Hollow` started life as a `picture house` called the `Lido` and was then converted into a Club in the earlies 60`s still keeping the name `Lido` but adding `Theatre Club`. At Sunday lunch times they had audition-day and any future bookings would do `their thing` for free whilst hoping to get a paying gig as a result.A sort of opportunity knocking show ! ![=P] It was very popular with punters who wanted to carry on drinking after the local pubs had closed.(there was no shortage of them about at the time)
> I worked there on my watch off the tugs (24on---24off) and remember Diana Dors appearing there after we had built a special `dressing room` soley for her use.There was a deal between Lido & a club in Seaforth/Litherland were the artistes would do `an hour here an hour there`,one that comes to mind was Lulu.
> I think I have frequented most dock road pubs during my time on Alex tugs from the Caradoc (Bootle) to The 5 Steps (Dingle) but doubt if I would recognise any of them now...if they are still there ?
> Regards Jim.


PS. I believe the name of the Seaforth/Litherland club was the `Madison` and was very popular in it`s day.
(Old age has a lot to answer for `memory-loss` being one of the minor ones)

Regards Jim.


----------



## petermc

the Seaforth/Litherland club may have been called Allisons


----------



## todd

*Liverpool watering holes*



petermc said:


> the Seaforth/Litherland club may have been called Allisons


PeterMC, 
I believe You are right on target with Allisons Thanks very much for the memory-jog.
Regards Jim.


----------



## ray morgan

If I remember right The Red Lion facing Pool,Trawler further on southward


----------



## Cutsplice

Ray, you are 100% correct Red Lion opposite the Pool the Trawler Inn southwards towards Canning Place. Red Lion terrible beer Bents brewery stuff, Bents was taken over by Bass (I think), cant recall the brewery behind the Trawler, possibly Threlfalls taken over by Whitbread. Only one brewery left in Liverpool now Cains, was Higsons brewery which was taken over by Boddingtons then closed and reopened as Cains


----------



## Derek Roger

Cutsplice said:


> Ray, you are 100% correct Red Lion opposite the Pool the Trawler Inn southwards towards Canning Place. Red Lion terrible beer Bents brewery stuff, Bents was taken over by Bass (I think), cant recall the brewery behind the Trawler, possibly Threlfalls taken over by Whitbread. Only one brewery left in Liverpool now Cains, was Higsons brewery which was taken over by Boddingtons then closed and reopened as Cains


What happened to Walkers then ?? Derek


----------



## Cutsplice

Walkers merged/taken over by Tetley many years ago, the first of the takeovers. There used to be a Walkers pub on one corner and a Tetleys on the other, then it was rationalised by shutting one or the other, the start of the contraction of pubs in Liverpool. Now I think Tetleys is known a Allied Brewery. There were only three pubs owned by Wilsons a Manchester company, they had a draught board symbol in black and yellow. Also there were Mellors pubs but Walkers took them prior to when they themselves were takenover. A couple of CXL pubs a Blackpool outfit now Charringtons. 
Greenall Whitley had some pubs but not in town mainly in the suburbs and near Garston docks, they brought out a lager in the mid sixties called Grunhalle. Their advertising campaign had two men dressed in Bavarian outfits, many people thought it was a German lager, but Grunhalle was German for Geenall. Many people said to me "have you tried that German lager Greenalls are selling, its fantastic".


----------



## Ron Stringer

*Breweries*

Guys, if you are interested in breweries (rather than drinking places) try here http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=25815&highlight=Bents


----------



## Pat Kennedy

A couple more have popped into my head. The Elm House in Bootle, probably the closest pub to Hornby Dock, and the Tug Boat in Netherfield Rd. this last one I wandered into one night with a girl who introduced me to some of her family. the first question put to me was, 'What religion are you then ?'
It was an Orange pub, and no place for a left footer like me.


----------



## degsy

Pat Kennedy said:


> A couple more have popped into my head. The Elm House in Bootle, probably the closest pub to Hornby Dock, and the Tug Boat in Netherfield Rd. this last one I wandered into one night with a girl who introduced me to some of her family. the first question put to me was, 'What religion are you then ?'
> It was an Orange pub, and no place for a left footer like me.


Similar experience Pat when I was taken home by the first wife, her Mother looked at me and said "Your not a Catholic are you lad". She originated from High Park Street in the Dingle.


----------



## Bill Davies

Not what one would call a dockside pub but the Magazines in Wallasey would certainly qualify for inclusion here, as it was full of seafarers from different Liverpool companies. One could be giddy from getting 'ten ton gear' in the right ear and 'Geislinger couplings' in the left. The beer was excellent.

Bill


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Bill Davies said:


> Not what one would call a dockside pub but the Magazines in Wallasey would certainly qualify for inclusion here, as it was full of seafarers from different Liverpool companies. One could be giddy from getting 'ten ton gear' in the right ear and 'Geislinger couplings' in the left. The beer was excellent.
> 
> Bill


I was there on Thursday last for lunch with a couple of retired colleagues.
sadly, there were no snatch blocks or bull ropes in evidence. just talk of pensions and hip replacements.
Pat


----------



## makko

My great aunt (Dot) was landlady in the 70's!
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## Fieldsy

Cutsplice said:


> Their advertising campaign had two men dressed in Bavarian outfits...


The one where two men are running down the street then break into a Bavarian dance? One of the men was Michael Redfern, later the dad in the Oxo adverts.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tors-turned-Oxo-family-advert-soap-opera.html

Met him in the Odd Spot, on Bold St, in the mid 70s. Lots of celebs in town for a charity football match and he was one of them. We must have driven him mad as we were getting him to do the dance half the night. He was very patient!


----------



## firkins

*Blazing Stump*



Peter (Pat) Baker said:


> Bill Davies mentioned the Stump in Wallasey, this was actually the Blazing Stump ( a nickname) the actual name was something more prosaic like the Queens Arms or some such name.
> After I left the sea I had a pub, the Lord Exmouth, in Birkenhead.
> At this time the landlord of the Blazing Stump was an ex Chief Steward (Stan something) and I used to relieve him when he went on holiday.
> It was a great pub, always busy what with dockers, merchant seamen and locals because of the betting shop close by.
> Had some great times there, especially after hours in the afternoons.
> Peter (Pat) Baker.


The Blazing Stump in those days was actually named The Swan Hotel, and The Lord Exmouth in Exmouth Street is now known as Seamus O`donnells


----------



## degsy

I was down in Chinatown on Friday night, we went into The Nook, now theres a Liverpool Aleouse that could tell some stories(Thumb)


----------



## Bill Davies

firkins said:


> The Blazing Stump in those days was actually named The Swan Hotel, and The Lord Exmouth in Exmouth Street is now known as *Seamus O`donnells*


I assume this Seamus O'Donnells is an Irish Theme pub. Has anyone been in any of these theme pubs that actually feel or look like what they are supposed to represent. Apart from the Guinness I would say that is about it.

Bill


----------



## Pat Kennedy

firkins said:


> The Blazing Stump in those days was actually named The Swan Hotel, and The Lord Exmouth in Exmouth Street is now known as Seamus O`donnells


The story I heard about how the Blazing Stump got it's nickname is that one day an old sailor with a wooden leg was sat close to the fireplace in there, and nodded off. He woke to find his stump was well alight.
I used to go in there for a pint at lunch time whenever I was working at the Mortar Mill quay across the road. It was just another Dock Rd pub, but I believe it was different at night time when lots of seamen and local girls got in there. 
Pat


----------



## Bill Davies

I'm a little lost now Pat. What is the name of that pub at the top of lane leading down to the locks. Is it the Bee?
I recall, on one occasiona going up for a final pint (30 minutes max!) when sailing on a 'china boats'.
Brgds

Bill


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Bill Davies said:


> I'm a little lost now Pat. What is the name of that pub at the top of lane leading down to the locks. Is it the Bee?
> I recall, on one occasiona going up for a final pint (30 minutes max!) when sailing on a 'china boats'.
> Brgds
> 
> Bill


I think it was the Bee, Bill, although I was never in there.
I will drive to work that way tomorrow and check it out. 
We were often in the lock or the Alfred basin for an hour or two, but I never heard of anyone getting off to go for a pint, the danger was you might decide to stay there and forget to go back.
Shore gang blokes used to tantalise us with their 'cheerio lads, just off for a couple of pints now, see you next trip'
Bas***ds.

Regards, 
Pat(Thumb)


----------



## Bill Davies

It only happened the once Pat although others claim they did the same. 
I used to enjoy the last pint in the Park View (Park Station). It was a Yates house and the Bitter was good. I have mentioned this before to Dave (Makko). I seem to have this image with the Guinness and Bitter struggling with the SG difference. One can hardly take a spoon to a Black and Tan. I assume their will be authorites on what constitutes a B&T. Guinness over Bitter or Mild. Never trusted Mild.!!

Brgds

Bill


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Bill Davies said:


> It only happened the once Pat although others claim they did the same.
> I used to enjoy the last pint in the Park View (Park Station). It was a Yates house and the Bitter was good. I have mentioned this before to Dave (Makko). I seem to have this image with the Guinness and Bitter struggling with the SG difference. One can hardly take a spoon to a Black and Tan. I assume their will be authorites on what constitutes a B&T. Guinness over Bitter or Mild. *Never trusted Mild.!!*
> 
> Brgds
> 
> Bill


You were right not to Bill. A barmaid of my acquaintance, told me that all the slops went straight back into the mild. She worked in the Wellington in Liscard, and then The Albion and finally the Hotel Victoria, all 'good pubs', but her advice was the same in all of them. "Stick to the bitter"
Black and Tan was Guinness and Bitter in my experience, although I prefer straight Guinness, especially if I am visiting my Dublin relations!
Rgds, 
Pat


----------



## Bill Davies

Pat,

The problem you have in Dublin in recent years is having your Guinness poured by an Irishman. Things are changing though.

Brgds

Bill


----------



## Fieldsy

Pat Kennedy said:


> You were right not to Bill. A barmaid of my acquaintance, told me that all the slops went straight back into the mild. ,



Only in pubs where they didn't care about the quality of their mild. The only time I've ever seen mild adulterated is in a mates pub - he used to add a pint of Guinness to a barrel of mild as soon as there was room for it. Improved it no end and he had a loyal following of mild drinkers.

I now live in the Black Country - one of the last bastions of mild drinkers. No pubs I know would dare tinker with their mild. No doubt lots of places do - but none with discerning drinkers I'd guess.


----------



## TonyAllen

Fieldsy. I once bought a pub in old swan and the manager was famous for his mild and he used to put in a pint of guiness and hears the kicker, a glass of brandy as well, that was for a 5 gallon keg and in the cellar he would wrap a blanket round it so it would not get as cold as the bitter and lager Regards Tony Allen


----------



## Bill Davies

I recall a manager in the 60s who kept such a good pint of bitter that his old customers from Greasby followed him to the Pilot Boat House, Wallasey (near the Mags). 

Brgds

Bill


----------



## makko

Bill,
I have definitely had a "senior moment"! You have just awoken even the grey cells that I don't have! I hope that I have the right story now - Uncle Alan and Aunty Doll were publicans of the Coach and Horses in Greasby and then took over the Pilot Boat (not Mag) about (guessing) '69-'70! All I remeber is that their White's pop was very good! Ha-ha!
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## makko

Bill Davies said:


> Would that be Alan Taylor?


Hi Bill,
I can't for the life of me remember their surname, I will find out though!
Dave


----------



## Bill Davies

Alan Taylor was landlord of the Coach & Horses in Greasby in the early 60s 
We used to use the casks as tables in the rear yard in fine weather. Alan moved to the Pilot Boat House in the mid 60s and maintained a good pint.
No chance of drinking too much with Alan. As soon as you started slurring your words you were on Lemonade.

Bill


----------



## tell

the sod house in rice lane in Liverpool was called that because the manager used to put fresh sods of grass over the barrels and keep them wet-result perfect ale


----------



## Captain America

makko said:


> Hi Bill,
> I can't for the life of me remember their surname, I will find out though!
> Dave


I'm having a senior, senior moment. Being a couple of years older than Makko (my esteemed brother) I can tell you with confidence that the suname was Turner. Alan and Dolly Turner (our Aunt and Uncle) took over the Pilot Boat in the 60's and were there for 8 years until Alan died in 1973 or 74 I think. Alan was ex-RN and had retired as a Chief Petty Officer. I remember many happy occasions there on the roof in the summers after they had shut at 3pm and before they opened again at 5pm. Aunty Doll was a keen gardener and the rooftop was alive with planters and baskets of flowers of all descriptions.


----------



## Bill Davies

Captain America said:


> I'm having a senior, senior moment. Being a couple of years older than Makko (my esteemed brother) I can tell you with confidence that the suname was Turner. Alan and Dolly *Turner *(our Aunt and Uncle) took over the Pilot Boat in the 60's and were there for 8 years until Alan died in 1973 or 74 I think. Alan was ex-RN and had retired as a Chief Petty Officer. I remember many happy occasions there on the roof in the summers after they had shut at 3pm and before they opened again at 5pm. Aunty Doll was a keen gardener and the rooftop was alive with planters and baskets of flowers of all descriptions.


You beat me to it. During the course of the day I remembered that his name was Turner.

Bill


----------



## tom roberts

An old Cunard Yank Dapper Johnie Gilmore ran a pub in Childer Thornton outside Ellesmere Port the Halfway House next time I saw him he was running The Perch Rock in New Brighton kept up the old tradition of sevice in the parlour a practice I kept up when I ran The Clock in St Domingo Rd Liverpool last saw John on stage at the Philarmonic at the premier of Cunard Yanks he was still as dapper as ever his mother in law said to his wife you are not marrting a man you are marrying a suit, It was a good show memories of the Diner etc by the way John kept a good pint cheers to all Tom Roberts ex Inde


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Bill Davies said:


> I'm a little lost now Pat. What is the name of that pub at the top of lane leading down to the locks. Is it the Bee?
> I recall, on one occasiona going up for a final pint (30 minutes max!) when sailing on a 'china boats'.
> Brgds
> 
> Bill


Bill, 
I drove down that way today and had a mooch around.
The pub on the Wallasey Dock Rd that was once the Bee is now one of those 'Irish' theme pubs, named Peggy O'Flaherty's or some such cod Irish name.
East Street is the name of the lane leading down to the Locks and now has high fences and security gates at the end so there is no free access to the locks anymore.
Regards, 
Pat


----------



## Bill Davies

Thanks for that Pat.


Brgds

Bill


----------



## ray morgan

I don't think anyone mentioned the pub between the Norsman and Griffin, was it the Caladonian it had a sign like a draught board outside.


----------



## Fieldsy

ray morgan said:


> I don't think anyone mentioned the pub between the Norsman and Griffin, was it the Caladonian it had a sign like a draught board outside.



I remember the three on the trot - Dominion, Norseman, Griffin - but don't recall another pub inbetween.

Didn't one of the breweries have a chequerboard as their company sign?


----------



## ray morgan

It did have a chequerboard brewery logo I don't know the brewery though I think there is a stand of trees were the pub once stood,I have racket my brains also for the name of the pub facing the Irish club on Derby Rd up to now no one can tell me,I have not got a clue.


----------



## Captain America

Fieldsy said:


> I remember the three on the trot - Dominion, Norseman, Griffin - but don't recall another pub inbetween.
> 
> Didn't one of the breweries have a chequerboard as their company sign?


Wilsons Brewery, same as the Graving Dock pub (long gone) on Beaufort Road Birkenhead.


----------



## eldersuk

Was the one opposite the Irish Club called the Elm House?

Derek


----------



## ray morgan

The pub facing the Elm House was the Bootle Arms ,they were further North.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

A famous Birkenhead pub mentioned earlier in this thread was the 'Bloodtub' real name the New Dock Hotel, in the North end of the town close to Bidston Dock.
I drove past it this afternoon and was surprised to see it being demolished.
Good riddance I say, it was a horrendous pub. 
Pat


----------



## makko

I agree Pat - Good riddance!


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Dave, 
No doubt you have some equally horrendous 'cantinas' in Mexico.
I like the sound of that one in Juarez. (Pour me another Tequila, Sheila)
Pat(Thumb)


----------



## makko

Pat,
Where are there no dodgy cantinas! Quite a rhetorical question - Requiring diligent research!
When will the Oyster Catcher et al go the same way?
Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Bill Davies

Behave yourselves! The Blood Tub and the Oyster Catcher (Twickenham Drive??) are no place for respectable China Boat men.

Brgds

Bill


----------



## Macphail

Bill,

During the fifties I was a apprentice engineer at UKAEA Capenhurst. Digs with Mrs Buckley, (A very fine lady), 9 Bidston Avenue, Wallasey Village. (Round the corner from Grove Road Station and near the Phoenix picture house). 
This was the birth of “Rock and Roll” period.
The “Green Bank” dancing school on a Saturday night, The “New Brighton Tower”, Les Brown with his band of renown, “Rock Around the Clock”, Liscard cinema riot,
I was there jiving in the aisle.
Dances in the Harrison Drive hall.

Happy days.

John.


----------



## Bill Davies

John,
I recall the 'Greenbank' dance studio being on Strouds Corner. A pub known as the 'Little Brighton' (locally known as 'The Little Ginny') alongside it. Across the road was one of my locals, 'The Sandridge'. The Tower ballroom, the Phoenix (bottom of Sandy Lane, Wallasey Village).

Bill


----------



## Pat Kennedy

And I live around the corner from Bidston Avenue, and know all of those places you mention, plus the Melody Inn nightclub in Wallasey Village across the road from Bidston Ave
Pat


----------



## Bill Davies

Pat Kennedy said:


> And I live around the corner from Bidston Avenue, and know all of those places you mention, plus the *Melody Inn *nightclub in Wallasey Village across the road from Bidston Ave
> Pat


Knew of its existance and where it was but, never went inside its doors.

Bill


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Bill, 
It was a good, well run place which had some quality acts from time to time,(saw Freddy and the Dreamers there), and was a little bit of glamour in a humdrum small town.
Pat


----------



## makko

Bill Davies said:


> Behave yourselves! The Blood Tub and the Oyster Catcher (Twickenham Drive??) are no place for respectable China Boat men.
> 
> Brgds
> 
> Bill


Hey Bill,
Shame on you! You seem to know them very well! It is indeed Twickenham Drive, HaHa!

I personally have never crossed the threshold of either - Well, the Oyster once - The shame! I've even been in the Leasowe Castle, Black Horse, Ship, Pool Inn, Rose & Crown etc. etc. Once even, the 5 Bars Rest! I used to fancy myself as an Amateur Anthropologist of sorts, aided and abetted on occasion by my trusty cohorts Snoopy, Mr. Pirelli, Glug and/or Chesty!

Regards from Austin, Texas,
Dave


----------



## makko

Pat/John/Bill,
I cannot for the life of me place Bidston Avenue? The Melody rings a bell, Phoenix went there lots. Sandy Lane etc. no problem, but Bidston Ave.?
Regards,
Dave


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Dave,
Bidston Avenue is a cul de sac off Wallasey Village, directly opposite Longworth's bike shop.
Pat


----------



## makko

With the Launderette on the corner and my mate's (Chesty Morgan) Dad's paper shop next door. I never knew the name! I would have plumped for Laburnum Crescent, but that's elsewhere.

Pat, do you remember the train set in Longworth's window? You would put a penny in a slot and the trains would go around for a while. That's going back a way! I got my first proper bike off old Mr. Longworth, a Puchs Free Spirit 10 speed! The bike I still have, a Raleigh Pursuit, was brought back from the UK. It too was serviced at Longworth's (I got it off my big bro).

Regards,
Dave


----------



## Pat Kennedy

makko said:


> With the Launderette on the corner and my mate's (Chesty Morgan) Dad's paper shop next door. I never knew the name! I would have plumped for Laburnum Crescent, but that's elsewhere.
> 
> Pat, do you remember the train set in Longworth's window? You would put a penny in a slot and the trains would go around for a while. That's going back a way! I got my first proper bike off old Mr. Longworth, a Puchs Free Spirit 10 speed! The bike I still have, a Raleigh Pursuit, was brought back from the UK. It too was serviced at Longworth's (I got it off my big bro).
> 
> Regards,
> Dave


Hi Dave, 
Yes I knew Mr Morgan, funny sort of bloke, used to walk all round the town in his fawn gaberdine and brown trilby, and I knew his wife and I think we called her 'Chesty' for two very obvious reasons!
I also got my first bike from Longworths when I passed the eleven plus exam., and so did our kid, and so did all three of my kids. Sadly, Mr Longworth died about five years ago and the bike shop is no more.

Regards, 
Pat(Thumb)


----------



## makko

Chesty was Mr. Morgan's son - We were in school and played rugby together, both Mosslands and New Brighton RUFC. Mr. Morgan had led a varied life to say the least! They were Welsh and Chesty's grandparents didn't really speak english, unusual because they were from N. Wales, out Llandudno way.

One thing that "fascinated" me about Mr. Longworth was the wear in his teeth from sucking on his pipe! Another great shop for kids was Peter Toner's in Liscard, behind the Woolies. I especially remember getting a 1/24 motorised Tamiya Chieftain Tank model one birthday.

Regards,
Dave


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Dave, 
I had a look at Longworth's tonight on my way home from work. It is now a 'unisex tanning salon'
No bikes in there then.
Pat


----------



## Captain America

makko said:


> Hey Bill,
> Shame on you! You seem to know them very well! It is indeed Twickenham Drive, HaHa!
> 
> I personally have never crossed the threshold of either - Well, the Oyster once - The shame! I've even been in the Leasowe Castle, Black Horse, Ship, Pool Inn, Rose & Crown etc. etc. Once even, the 5 Bars Rest! I used to fancy myself as an Amateur Anthropologist of sorts, aided and abetted on occasion by my trusty cohorts Snoopy, Mr. Pirelli, Glug and/or Chesty!
> 
> Regards from Austin, Texas,
> Dave


The Leasowe opposite Squibbs was demolished to build flats, the Black Horse closed but is now upmarket and has re-opened as "Sheridens", the Ship is still there (but for sale), Pool Inn is closed (and will be demolished if there is no buyer), Rose and Crown (grandad Tommy Rogers favourite haunt) is still there.


----------



## makko

Hey Bro,
Thanks for the update. If you're in Austin, go to the Iron Cactus - You can SMOKE AT THE BAR!
Dave


----------



## davidrwarwick

Dave ,
I think you'll find that Peter Toner's shop was in Seaview Road (it is now part of Laurie's Jewellers), the shop behind Woolies was called the Hobby Shop (now a restaurant), I bought my first s/h SLR camera there in 1972 (Pentax S1a). Also the Bloodtub is now demolished, they are just clearing away the remaining debris.

Dave


----------



## makko

davidrwarwick said:


> Dave ,
> I think you'll find that Peter Toner's shop was in Seaview Road (it is now part of Laurie's Jewellers), the shop behind Woolies was called the Hobby Shop (now a restaurant).
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave W.
My mistake, you are of course right! There was also Mortimer's in Moreton, another good toy shop! There was also the sports shop, Kenny Campbells? I used to go once a year to get fully kitted out for the oncoming Rugby season. I had seen that the Hobby Shop was a "Bistro" sort of place. 
Talking of watering holes, what was the pub opposite KC's? MarMar used to DJ there? It was ok and (in my free and easy days!) good for a "pull"!
Regards,
Dave


----------



## Captain America

Think you mean the Wellington, closed and re-opened as "The Duke".


----------



## davidrwarwick

Or it could of been The Royal Oak (aka The Irish House) they had DJs and loose women there from the early eighties, still do I think, or maybe the club that used to be over the Cap, I think it was called Stairways. Kenny Campbells old shop is now an Indian Restaurant.

Dave


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Dave, 
I think you are right, it was The Oak, its still in business and has bands on at the weekend, my son was in there a couple of weeks ago with his wife, (I babysat) and they said they had a good night.
Another Pub frequented by seamen was Brasseys at Seacombe Ferry, properly called the Marine Hotel, it was demolished several years ago and houses built on the site.
Regards, 
Pat


----------



## Bill Davies

Here is one for you all. Where in Wallasey would you find 'Charley Fayres (spelling)'.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Bill Davies said:


> Here is one for you all. Where in Wallasey would you find 'Charley Fayres (spelling)'.


Bill,
you've got me there, unless.... There is a pub called Charlie Chalks, run by a conglomerate called Brewers Fayre. Nah I'm just grasping at straws.
Pat


----------



## Bill Davies

Oakdale Road. There was two pubs. The Dale Inn (Charley Fairs) and the Bird In the Hand. I believe Charley Fairs (The Dale Inn) was knocked down and rebuilt on Lloyds corner maybe 30 years ago. I would not know if the Bird in the Hand is still standing. Charley Fairs was a Yates house and served a good pint. The Bird in the Hand was a Bents house and not to my likeing. 

Brgds

Bill


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Good afternoon Bill. 
I never heard it referred to as Charlie Fayres,I seem to recall at one time it was named the Carousel but customer pressure forced the brewery to rename it the Dale Inn. but it is gone, there is a Tesco there now. As for the Bird in Hand, in Oakdale Rd, I think its still a going concern, but I'll check it out when I go to St Josephs in the morning.
Another good old pub you may remember is the Saddle in Withens Lane, one of the last around to have bell-pushes in the various little parlours and snugs, which would bring a barmaid to take your order and bring it to you a couple of minutes later, an entirely more civilised and enjoyable way of going for a pint than the present scrum at the bar. I had my first drink in there when I was aged 14.
Regards, 
Pat


----------



## Bill Davies

Pat,
I knew of 'The Saddle' (single story??) but have never been inside. The 'Primrose' (not a 100 yds away) used to sell Falstaff which in the late 50s was the attraction. Closest to home was of course 'The Nelson' in Grove Road and the big attraction there was 'Davenports bitter' which I recall was reputed to be something special.
The 'Sandridge' on Strouds corner was my haunt up until the early 60s but would often call in to to have a chat with Paddy, Billy C & Jimmy Mason when they were at home and holding court.

Bill


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Bill, 
The Primrose was a damn good pub back in the sixties and seventies. the boss was Ted Savage who had played for Man Utd and Liverpool pre war.
His daughter Lorna took over after Ted died, and kept it going in much the same tradition. It was probably the best pub in Wallasey for many years, and had the best Sunday league football team. I played at right back whenever I was home on leave.
Another excellent pub was the 'Little Welly' in Poole Rd, close to the Gaumont Cinema. A quiet pub most of the time, it was jumping on a Friday night, when there was live music, ex sailors and lots of girls. Brilliant!
Pat(Thumb)


----------



## Sue Reid

Hague said:


> The 'Pig & Whistle' and 'Ma Boyles' (when it was in it's original form)


I remember Ma Boyles very well. In the 60s and early 70s I worked in The Albany in Old Hall Street (Keith Davidson and Partners - some of you will probably have heard of it) and Ma Boyles was our favourite place to go. It was formerly a Wesleyan Chapel (so we were told) with a sort of gallery at high level. It was one of the first pubs in Liverpool to serve proper food and the atmosphere was fabulous. My happiest days were working in Liverpool at that time. The Albany was also the most fabulous building and I am so pleased that I had the privilege of working there. We occupied the whole of the 'loft' in the North corridor (I think) and it was just the most wonderful place. I usually travelled from Wirral to Liverpool on the ferry and can remember the beautiful Empress of England and the Empress of Canada in dock. There was a good deal of river traffic in those days and always something of interest to see and chat about to fellow passengers as we promenaded around the deck (anti clockwise I seems to remember). I met some wonderful people on those journeys and I wonder if anyone would remember me in a miniskirt, a brown corduroy jacket and a red woolly hat! I have SUCH happy memories of that time.


----------



## tom roberts

Just had goodfortune to sail thro the docks Stanley to Albert dock via the new canal past the three graces walking thro the Liverpool one precinct spotted the Eagle pub or what is left of it the wonderfull carved eagle I didnt know that it was once the American consulate at least the building has not been torn down oh the happy memories of of pubs in that area 1950s


----------



## nick olass

Sue Reid said:


> I remember Ma Boyles very well. In the 60s and early 70s I worked in The Albany in Old Hall Street (Keith Davidson and Partners - some of you will probably have heard of it) and Ma Boyles was our favourite place to go. It was formerly a Wesleyan Chapel (so we were told) with a sort of gallery at high level. It was one of the first pubs in Liverpool to serve proper food and the atmosphere was fabulous. My happiest days were working in Liverpool at that time. The Albany was also the most fabulous building and I am so pleased that I had the privilege of working there. We occupied the whole of the 'loft' in the North corridor (I think) and it was just the most wonderful place. I usually travelled from Wirral to Liverpool on the ferry and can remember the beautiful Empress of England and the Empress of Canada in dock. There was a good deal of river traffic in those days and always something of interest to see and chat about to fellow passengers as we promenaded around the deck (anti clockwise I seems to remember). I met some wonderful people on those journeys and I wonder if anyone would remember me in a miniskirt, a brown corduroy jacket and a red woolly hat! I have SUCH happy memories of that time.


Hiya Sue

Bet you sent a few pulses racing in that miniskirt. 
The Albany Sue, was not just a building, it was an art form. Liverpool is blessed with many other fantastic structures, though some, have dark and sinister origins, however, you have to marvel at the sheer beauty of them. The newer glass boxes have no appeal whatsoever to me. The city back then was so vibrant/electric, but maybe that's just me, but I did walk into more than a few lamp-posts, all due to the Sue's of the day, parading in their 'mini's'.

All the best Nick.


----------



## George Bis

When at the Byron St Nautical Collage (1977/9) I used to drink at the Philharmonic Dining Rooms. Good pint!


----------



## pigstypete

Hague said:


> There used to be a pub situated almost opposite the Shipping Federation on Mann Island. Situated in a small run of building just after the Flying Angel. Can anyone remember it's name.


I remember a pub tucked in a corner of a backstreet opposite the Pool and by the seaman's club called the Red Lion. The wall behind the bar was covered in painted plaster casts of heads such as an arab, gypsy, pirate etc. Ring any bells. Pigstypete


----------



## alan ward

metallicgreen said:


> Was called this as it was at the bottom of Oil Street. When us Custom's lads drank there in the mid 70's, the landlady was called Nell. She commanded respect but was a good laugh with everyone. There was never any trouble in there as she could nip it in the bud with a withering look. Nell's partner was a bloke called Mike who used to be a Mate off the Irish boats. The Guinness served there was the finest around as Mike had it brought over from Dublin on the B&I ferries Munster and Leinster that berthed at Trafalgar Dock just over the road. You could gain access at odd times of the day by tapping on the side door with your ring finger. Even the local bobbies used that trick. Oh happy days with lager at 25p a pint.


Nell Flanagan and Mike Ward,remember the caricatures of the Dock police painted on the wall`Sergeant Pork`?


----------



## alan ward

Hague said:


> Thanks Alistair!


Nell of Oily Joes used to run The Custom House


----------



## alan ward

Larry Dev said:


> Rothesian.
> The pub opposite the shipping Federation was" The Red Lion", next one along towards Canning Place was "The Trawler Inn". In Canning Place was "The Flying Dutchman", "The Ymuiden"," The Custom House", two clubs in Canning Place, "City Members Club" and "The Neptune". Just off Canning Place in Sth Castle St was "The Belvidere" reputed to have the best draught Guiness in Liverpool also "The Dukes Crown" around the corner from Canning Place towards the Sth docks. In "The Dukes Crown" the Guiness tokens given to the Guiness employees on the Guiness boats for their free Guiness was accepted. Fervent draught Guiness drinkers travelled long distances to drink in the above two pubs.
> Larry


The Dukes Crown was a Burtonwood Brewery house and at lunchtime used to line Guinness up on the bar ready for the rush


----------



## alan ward

tell said:


> some more that come to mind; the Langton Castle;the Atlantic;Broken nosed Jacks(boathouse);the Bramley Moore;The Sandon Lion(mabels)hows that to go on with?


The Bramley Moore was known as The Long Bar


----------



## alan ward

TonyAllen said:


> No need to to say any more; you lot have seemed to have drunk in them all.My dad was born in Jamaica st me just off London rd, dad showed us all the pubs in town when my brothers and I were old enough to drink trouble is I cant remember all the names Tony Allen


My boy works on Jamaica Street now Tony


----------



## magicred

Got interviewed in the Pig&Whistle by the chief steward for the cooks job on the Snaefell, stared the following week Those were the days.


----------



## Gordon Steel

Alan, The Bramley Moore was a Greenhall Whitley pub also served Grunhalle Whitley, supposedly German beer. The Nelson was another pub nearby, had a few lock ins there. Took silver sand from Antwerp to Bramley Moore dock for Pilkingtons.


----------



## para handy clyde

*Happy days*

Every time I visit this site I marvel at the memories.I spent over 3years as a regular visitor to Liverpool on the Empress of England and with headline of Belfast.I also stayed there whilst sitting my 2nd cook and bakers certificate and many years later for my Cat/Officers certI really enjoy hearing the names of the pubs on the dock road.I think I visited most of them.
Some of the names triggered some great memories.The Mona,the red Lion and Kingston House.
The Norseman to name a few.Thanks to everyone who has posted


----------



## tiachapman

the duke , Birkenhead wipe your feet when you leave. honky tonk angels.must all be angels by now


----------



## John S Martin

The 'Landfall' sank while in Birkenhead. It was raised and restored by the National Museum of the Royal Navy as the last surviving Tank Landing Ship and I believe now is displayed at the D-Day Museum in Portsmouth.


----------



## John S Martin

*43 Club*



rothesian said:


> after all these years calling it the 41 club - you're right - and Peggy was the barmaid's name , a real dear


I still have my 43 Club membership card from 1969. Address is my (then) girlfriends who also happened to be a barmaid there. She SAYS that is where we met....but I still think it was the 'mish' at Kingston House where she was also a 'Flying Angel'. Happily, she agreed to marry me. She had her Hen Party on the Clubship Landfall in Collingwood Dock. We are still together.


----------



## balmoral queen

Query from an outsider, can anyone tell me the name of the pub outside Camell Lairds gate.? Did a dry docking in 1952 in a T2 tanker to have straps riveted lengthwise on hull. Thanks.
H. Edmunds.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

balmoral queen said:


> Query from an outsider, can anyone tell me the name of the pub outside Camell Lairds gate.? Did a dry docking in 1952 in a T2 tanker to have straps riveted lengthwise on hull. Thanks.
> H. Edmunds.


It was called the Royal Castle. I was in there many times when I worked in Lairds. They used to have a couple of hundred pints lined up on the bar on the stroke of 12 noon. By ten past they were all gone. It was a madhouse!
It is now called the Revolver and is the haunt of heavy metal fans. Drive past there late at night and the noise will penetrate your skull and rattle your teeth.(K)


----------



## balmoral queen

Thanks for that Pat. Us apprentices could get lost in there, away from the b------ Geordie mate we had, he couldn't, find us in the Melendez. There was another pub up from the Abbey Road gate that we used to frequent in the evenings, can't remember anything about it now, except we were always made welcome.
Regards,
Henry


----------



## balmoral queen

Damn predictive text,Melendez started off life as melee.


----------



## troopy

ref316 John S Martin
The 43 club, I remember it well. Frequented every time home on leave and at one time (mid-sixties) even had a flat there for a couple of years.
Owned & run by Hugh & Billie Fish who were great friends with my parents
Cheers
Troopy


----------



## Barrie Youde

319 and 320

BQ

Am delighted to hear that you were made welcome in Birkenhead! Much has changed in recent years. The Woodside Hotel was demolished (circa 2008), but two good pubs remain nearby on Chester Street (between the WH and the Royal Castle). One of them now trades as Gallagher's Pub and Barber Shop - providing (quite literally) a short back and sides whilst you wait to be served all else!

Best wishes,

BY


----------



## beedeesea

Barrie Youde said:


> 319 and 320
> 
> BQ
> 
> Am delighted to hear that you were made welcome in Birkenhead! Much has changed in recent years. The Woodside Hotel was demolished (circa 2008), but two good pubs remain nearby on Chester Street (between the WH and the Royal Castle). One of them now trades as Gallagher's Pub and Barber Shop - providing (quite literally) a short back and sides whilst you wait to be served all else!
> 
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> BY


There's a barber here locally offering bottles of beer with your haircut. Personally, I just can't get my head round the idea of slugging from a bottle of cheap lager, whilst sitting in the middle of a snowstorm of hair and dandruff!

Brian


----------



## Pat Kennedy

balmoral queen said:


> Thanks for that Pat. Us apprentices could get lost in there, away from the b------ Geordie mate we had, he couldn't, find us in the Melendez. There was another pub up from the Abbey Road gate that we used to frequent in the evenings, can't remember anything about it now, except we were always made welcome.
> Regards,
> Henry


The other pub you mention, close to the North yard gate was the Royal, in Church St. It is now called the Swinging Arm and is still a pretty good pub, with rock bands once a week and lots of bikers and young ladies in attendance.
Here is a recent view of it


----------



## Captain America

makko said:


> Pat,
> Where are there no dodgy cantinas! Quite a rhetorical question - Requiring diligent research!
> When will the Oyster Catcher et al go the same way?
> Cheers,
> Dave


The Oyster Catcher is gone; it's going to be flats. I found out that Alan Turner and Aunty Doll were the licensees of the Graving Dock on Beaufort Road in 1939.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Captain America said:


> The Oyster Catcher is gone; it's going to be flats. I found out that Alan Turner and Aunty Doll were the licensees of the Graving Dock on Beaufort Road in 1939.


The Oyster Snatcher has finally gone at long last. Good riddance, it was a miserable bloody place. I was in there a few times when I lived round the corner in Grant Rd back in the early 70s. It was full of bums and stiffs, ugly women, and the local hard men, glaring at any stranger who ventured in.(Smoke)


----------



## makko

Captain America said:


> The Oyster Catcher is gone; it's going to be flats. I found out that Alan Turner and Aunty Doll were the licensees of the Graving Dock on Beaufort Road in 1939.


Your back, Bro. What a shame re the OC. It will make it hard for the LEBB reunions!!
Ha ha!
Dave
"Captain America's brother!"


----------



## Littlemaevey

rothesian said:


> thought I might just list a few favourites before they all disappear - most probably gone already
> Aigberth Arms obviously, Crocodile (Who was the barmaid in the mid sixties who ready looked after Blue Flue middy's when they were poorly? I remember in 64 being somewhat under the weather from the night before and being given a glass of Ferny Branko (Spelling?) but not to smell it - did the trick for about 3 hours then relapsed again), The Flying Angel (3/6d for 3 course lunch 3d extra for a cup of tea), 41 club upper parliament street (run by Hughie Fish), Blue Angel (some great music), 7 Steps at Toxteth (run by Angela and Mum, who made sure you got back to your ship safely with wallet intact)
> any more?
> Hughie and Billie didsh ran the 43 club in Catherine St.


----------

